# Okay... more data collecting time: 498/480/481 issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Okay... 
I need some more data collecting....

Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20, H20, H21
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations)
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed
4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM
5) You can get your locals in HD
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels...
------------

I need the following information:
1) What system you have (with manufacturer code)
2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration
3) What DMA you are a part of: AKA, what City are you getting your locals from.
3b) Please update your profile with your actuall city (or post your actual city)

Earl


----------



## tony7521 (Sep 5, 2006)

HR20-100 receives channels 480/481, but does not get 498.

1) HR20-100S
2) Connected directly to slimline
3) Mobile/Pensacola DMA.
3b) Pensacola, Fl

My H20-600 in the bedroom gets all 3 channels perfectly.


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

I have one HR20-100 and one HR20-700 with a WB68 multiswitch, connected to a Slimline dish. Yes I can confirm that I have checked the 6 items listed. I receive the Fort Myers, FL locals in HD via D*. I cannot see the slide on either of my HR20s on channel 498. No problem on channel 480 or 481.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

1) HR20-100
2) Yes...B-Bands installed properly. No Tricks...direct to HR
3) AT9 (side car) 
4)connected to WB68 (thru power passing splitters)
5) Yes....I can get HD locals
6)Yes.... After a reboot the poblem channel bounces between 480-481. One time 480 is good and 481 is bad. Menu restart... it flip flops...no consistency.
------------

I need the following information:
1) HR20-100S (Mexico) 06/06/07
2) Yes...double checked the list
3) Washington DC
3b) south of DC


----------



## sseong (Mar 9, 2006)

1) HR20-700
2) B-Band installed Ch 498/480/481 works
3) AT9
4) No multiswitc
5) Yes all 4 HD locals in LA
6) No
DMA: LA
Actual City: Los Angeles


----------



## dkgator (Jan 10, 2006)

1. HR20-700
2. Slimline Connected through Zinwell WB616 (50ft run from dish to switch and 50 ft run from switch to HR20.
3. Mobile/Pensacola DMA (Pensacola) Locals are through non diplexed OTA Not available from direct yet.
4. Pensacola FL

I get 480 and 481 indicating BBC working properly. 498 Black Screen


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

sseong said:


> 1) HR20-700
> 2) B-Band installed Ch 498/480/481 works
> 3) AT9
> 4) No multiswitc
> ...


Are you having issues with one of the three channels?
As I am looking just for those that are having problems.


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have an H20 that everything is fine with. I have an HR20 that seems to be having problems on 480 or 481 depending on which tuner is being used.

I have the AT9, no multi-switch, do receive Atlanta locals. B band converters are installed correctly.


----------



## johnnymac96 (Oct 25, 2006)

Sure thing.

1.) HR20-100S. Check. 

2.) BBC's are installed. Check. 

3.) Slimline dish in the backyard. Check.

4.) Zinwell WB68. Check. 

5.) Local Houston channels bright and clear in HD. Check. 

6.) Problems? Oh yes. 

Specifically, whenever I tune to any of these three channels, the HR20 will either reboot spontaneously or lock up. Sometimes I will get a #771 message before it crashes, but not always. In my playing around this afternoon I have also discovered that satellite 103b in the signal meter will also cause the box to reboot. 

Since I've quit playing around with these channels, I have reverted back to the existing HD channels and watched recorded programs and have encountered no problems whatsoever from these activities. The problem has something to do with the new satellite.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

I want to make sure:

*Please only those that are having an issue with one of the three channels* Post...

And please let me know which channel you are having a problem with.


----------



## turbovr6 (May 17, 2007)

Weird issue, if not concidered a problem please delete. 
All 3 channels work but there is an issue with 498. Imagine your tv screen cut into 4 equal sections. when I tune to 498 from any station the lower left corner shows a frozen pixilated mess of the previous channel. The other 3 sections show the correct channel 498 "slide show" after 2-3 seconds the problem is gone as the slideshow takes up the whole screen. 
1. H20-600
2. BBC installed direct to slimline
3. slimline
4. no multiswitch
5. NYC locals
6. Clifton, NJ 07011


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I want to make sure:
> 
> *Please only those that are having an issue with one of the three channels* Post...
> 
> And please let me know which channel you are having a problem with.


One thing that seems to be somewhat common is the problem that I'm having...it's not just one channel or the other. Sometimes it's 480 and sometimes it's 481 apparently depending on the tuner.


----------



## Bellman (Feb 9, 2007)

HR20-700
BBCs installed
AT9
ZINWELL WB68
Wash. D.C. locals
Live in Fredericksburg Va.

Had 480 & 481 confirmed and got the CONGRATS slide on 498 just a couple of hours ago, now all 3 say" searching for satellite"


----------



## dan8379 (Feb 13, 2006)

Bellman said:


> HR20-700
> BBCs installed
> AT9
> ZINWELL WB68
> ...


Did you try changing the channel a couple of times and then going back to them?


----------



## Bellman (Feb 9, 2007)

dan8379,

YES, tried that a few times.


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

#1 HR20-700 & HR20-100
#2 BBC's installed direct to 5lnb Slimline dish
#3 No multiswitch
#4 Knoxville,Tn locals....NON HD
#5 Cumberland Gap,Tn 37724

HR20-700....480...GOOD...481 GOOD...498 GOOD

HR20-100....480...GOOD...481 GOOD...498 BADDD

I have tried rebooting Soft and Hard and it's a NO GO on 498 for HR20-100


----------



## Talonn (Jul 4, 2007)

1) HR20-100S
2) All 6 items met
(bbc's direct to HR, slimline, wb68, have SD locals thru 72.5 bird and can receive HD locals thru OTA)
3) #76 Springfield, MO/Harrison, AR
3b) Lebanon, MO

480 and 481 are giving correct test. 498 is still black screen

p.s.

Have tried all the different ideas that i have found in the forums earlier today and still black screen


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

1) Check
2) Check. Had a diplexer on one of my non-HD receivers and removed it. No change in signals on my HD receivers.
3) AT9
4) No switch
5) Check
6) All working except 481 on HR20. H20 is no longer connected, but when I tested yesterday, I got good signals on odd transponders, and no signal on evens.
------------

I need the following information:
1) HR20-700 & H20-100
2) Check
3) Greenville, SC


----------



## mdernst (Dec 24, 2005)

H20-600 - all 3 channels okay first time and each subsequent time.
HR20-700 in bedroom - all 3 channels okay first time and each subsequent time.
HR20-700 in family room - 480, 481 - okay. 498 will not show slide but goes to black screen. I was finally able to make 498 show the slide after some trickplay and other "tricks" and hints given elsewhere on the board. However, after switching away from 498 and back it will always show blank screen until I hit PAUSE or other trickplay button.

All receivers are connected to same WB-68; The HR20s are on nearly identical lengths of RG6 cable (approx. 80 ft. from WB68); The H20 is on a shorter RG6 cable.

New Orleans, LA DMA.

Mike


----------



## pouterson (Jul 28, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


1. HR20-700 - all B-Bands installed
2. Slimline Dish
3. WB68 switch
4. DMA - Boston receiving all locals
5. Receiving all 3 channels


----------



## spaceghostinME (Aug 20, 2006)

Er...what about those of us who do not have HD Locals, so we don't fit that criteria? I fit for everything else though. I am having problems with the gray/black screen on channel 498. 480 and 481 seem to work fine and 499 did when it was up. Here's the filled out info if you want it (otherwise, feel free to delete):

1. HR20-100 AND HR20-700. Both are experiencing the issue.
2. Verified (except for the Local HD as mentioned above).
3. N/A
3b. Etna, Maine (near Bangor).


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

1) HR20, 2- H20
2) Yes
3) AT9
4) No Multi-switch 4x4
5) Yes
6) No problems
------------
  

1)(1) HR20-700 & (2) H20-600
2) Double Checked and OK!!
3) Atlanta DMA -receive all local in HD!!
3b)Griffin, GA --- DONE!!


----------



## BlueSnake (Oct 6, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


----------



## Tibs (Jul 6, 2007)

Earl, Since I "think" I fall under a spotbeam for Atlanta - would that matter at all or do I 'have' to be authorized for the locals?

HR20-700 National Release - WB68 - AU9 - 72.5 Connected to Flex Port 1 (SD Locals in Chattanooga) - About 50 feet from Dish to Switch, 15 to reciever. 

480 and 481 work fine, 498 is blank with no searching, 499 searched before. I do have an H20 deactivated I have not tried yet - if its worthwile I will do that for you. 

I've done the 72/73/498 bouce, reset received and figured it was just a bug and went along my merry way.

Native on or off doesnt help me, nor does cycling the resolution.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

1) Yes; HR20-700
2) Yes and Yes
3) Yes; SlimLine
4) Yes; WB68
5) Yes; but only OTA currently
6) Yes; get "103 BBCs working" on 480 & 481, but just a black/gray screen on 498

--------------------------------------------------

1) HR20-700 [manufacturer code... errr...... ? :shrug:]
2) Yes; numerous times
3) Davenport, IA/Quad Cities, IA-IL
4) Muscatine, IA


----------



## flexoffset (Jul 16, 2007)

B-Bands installed on HR20-100, connected via direct cable feed to Slimline on roof.
No multiswitch
We don't yet have local HD over D* available
Problem is with channel 498 only.

------

1) HR20-100
2) I have checked my configuration.
3) Huntsville-Decatur, AL DMA
3b) Muscle Shoals, AL

Channels 480 and 481 are fine.
498 only shows gray screen.
Tried all the tricks mentioned thusfar.

My H20-100 works fine.


----------



## AFH (Nov 4, 2002)

1) HR20-700, H20-100
2)Check
3)Raleigh-Durham-Chapel Hill, NC
3b)Durham, NC

The problem channels right now are 480 & 481. This morning it was 498 but as of now I can see the slide on 498. 480 is showing searching for signal in Satellite 1....(771). 481 shows that the BBC confirmed working.


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

1) 2-HR20, 1- H20
2) Yes
3) AT9
4) WB68
5) Yes-all good
6) One HR20 consistently blank on 498, all other channels and recvrs OK.

480 and 481 show OK on this one receiver, but sometimes I get the confirmation, sometimes not. I have changed BBCs but inconsistent results.


----------



## skyviewmark1 (Sep 28, 2006)

1) HR20-700 - 0x19a software
2) B-Band Converters installed on both tuners
3) Slimline dish installed
4) No Multiswitch
5) No Locals In HD Here on Satellite - Mobile-Pensacola DMA for SD Locals- Actual city is Bay Minette, Al 
6) Every once in a while when I tune to 498 I get a black screen. But mostly I get the Congrat Screen. 480 and 481 are fine


----------



## dakota23 (Jun 16, 2007)

1- 3 hr20-700s
2- all BBC's connected to back of receivers
3- slimline dish
4- multiswitch i think it is a Spaun WBS41602NF my friend sold me!!
5- get locals in HD
6- 498 blank, 481 receive 103 b-band even (18v) BBC confirned working & 480 blank
New York Market


----------



## Jaime Simpson (Aug 20, 2007)

1. HR20-100s - all B-Bands installed
2. Slimline Dish
3. WB68 switch
4. DMA - Lexington, KY with standard def Locals
5. 480 and 481 OK 498 no slide


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

ALL of the people in this thread are on the EAST COAST...except 3 or 4 so far!!!!


----------



## mbailey (Dec 20, 2006)

1) - HR20-700's
2) BBC's installed
3) Slimline dish installed
4) WB68 no OTA diplexing
5) Get Charlotte, NC local fine
6) 498 is OK, 480 is OK, 481 is 771

from Mooresville, NC

Get low 30's on 103b odd transponders, 0's on even except TxP10 where I get 12ish.

Same situation on signal from both HR20's and both tuners each. Called D* CSR, checked BBC's and RBR with no change. Have dish adjustment scheduled for Monday AM.
------------


----------



## nth78 (Jan 16, 2007)

I get a gray screen on 498 and Searching for signal on the other two.


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

H20-100 all 3 channels good

HR20-100
Slimline
BBC's connected
Huntsville, AL DMA
WB68 switch
Locals in HD not available
480 and 481 good
498 Black screen


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

nth78 said:


> I get a gray screen on 498 and Searching for signal on the other two.


What type of receivers... what is your setup like


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:


1. HR-20

2. Yes- "Pro-install" (No tweaks, Works as advertised)

3. Yes

4. No switch in use

5. Yes-OTA and via DirecTV

6. Yes, 498 was SFS approx. 4hours previous this post, now blank grey. 480 SFS, 481=receive.

------------

1. HR20-700

2. True

3. Phoenix, AZ

4. Glendale, AZ (Nearby Phoenix Suburb)

Thank you for your efforts.


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

1. HR-700 and a H20 (BBCs installed on both receivers).
2. Sidecar
3. No Multiswitch
4. Black screen on 498 only on Tuner 2, Channels 480 and 481 also fail on that tuner only (HR-700). The H20 fails all channels. 
5. Cleveland DMA


----------



## nafl_mangler (Jul 29, 2007)

HR20-100
BBCs installed
Slimline Dish
No Multiswitch
Springfield-Holyoke DMA (no HD locals)
480/481 fine
498 grey screen


----------



## uscboy (Sep 5, 2006)

HR20-700
AT9
BBC's connected
Columbia, SC DMA
WB68 switch
OTA HD Locals only
480 and 481 are good
498 is a black screen

Haven't reset the HR20 yet. Pause, trick play, record two programs doesn't help 
with channel 498, still black.

Update: reset the HR20, no help, 480/481 are still good, 498 still black. Reason
I reset the recorder is when I went to signal strength it told me I'd have to interrupt
"Signal Testing", so I said yes, tested my signals on all sats on both tuners, and when I 
exited the signal meters menu I had no video. HR20 told me both tuners were already
recording (?)... reset the HR20 and it's working fine now, except chan 498.


----------



## Tusk (Nov 14, 2002)

1) HR20-700
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED YES
3) Slimline
4) WB68
5) You can get your locals in HD Not offered yet in my DMA
6) 480 Good, 481 Good, 498 Black Screen


----------



## noneroy (Aug 21, 2006)

1) HR20-700
2) ^--Plugged directly into slimline. Everything is working well with strong signal. 481/480 - Good. 498 -> Slide show
3) Indianapolis, IN (DMA #26 - Go Colts!)
3b) Bloomington, IN

Hope this helps!!


----------



## HarleySteve (Jan 18, 2007)

1) HR20 x 1
2) B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended - no tricks
3) Slimline dish installed
4) No multiswitch
5) No Locals, I have DNS (Local DMA is Tucson, AZ
6) No Problems at all Sig Strength on 103b in the high 70's

Actual City - Fort Huachuca, AZ


----------



## 69hokie (Sep 23, 2006)

1) HR20-700
2) All checks OK
3) Richmond, Virginia DMA
4)WB616
5)No HD Locals except via OTA, D* doesn't offer them in this DMA yet
6)Yes, on one of my HR20-700's. Gray screen on 498, but 480 and 481 show OK with message at bottom indicating B band even and odd confirmed working. My other HR20-700, connected to the same miltiswitch (WB616) shows 498 OK and also 480 and 481 OK also. I was able to turn off the HR20 that had the gray screen on 498 and when I turned it back on the Congrats message was on the screen until I changed channels and came back to the gray screen. Both HR20's are on last week's CE....until a few minutes from now! *UPDATE....*Now on 019D on both HR20's...initial check gave congrat screen on the "anomalous" HR20 on both tuners for 498 but then reverted back to gray screen and both tuners checked OK result on 480-481, . "Non-problematic" HR20 still good on all three channels. Seems like the 498 channel works following a shut down for one cycle of going to 498 and then will only go to the gray screen background that I have selected in setup on the "anomalous" HR20.


----------



## ezegoin (Aug 15, 2007)

Suffolk, VA

1) HR20-700
2) BBCs installed
3) Slimline
4) WB68
5) Locals OTA
6) 480 & 481 are Good, 498 = Black Screen

**Had a pic on 498 briefly after doing the change to 72; 73 and back to 498. Only got it to do it once after 15 or so tries.


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

HR20-700 SYSTEM NOT WORKING

1) HR20-700 (0x19d)
2) B-Band installed
3) Slimline Dish
4) WB68 multiswitch
5) Don't get locals in HD (DMA - Richmond, VA) Actual city Alberta, VA
6) 480 - good, 481 - good, 498 - black screen

I have swaped the HR20 receiver with a H20 and it works fine and I get all three (480, 482, 498) channels so the cable and B-Band converter going to the HR20 is ok.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Please... Only post if you have a failure on at least 1 of the three channels.


----------



## ryu (Jan 11, 2007)

1) HR20-700
2) Yes no tricks
3) AT9 (SideCar)
4) WB68
5) locals in HD, yes but they are OTA (probably not what you meant)
6) I can't get 498. I do get 480 and 481

Duluth MN

Software 0x197


----------



## vipersl (Oct 26, 2006)

1) Yes, HR20-700 and an HR20-100
2) Yes, correctly have 2 installed correctly on both boxes.
3) AT9 dish installed
4) WB68 installed
5) Yes - MPEG4 Dallas/Fort Worth channels and OTA
6) All three channels come in with no problem.


----------



## bobnewhouse (Jan 12, 2007)

1. HR 20 700
2. BBC's both connected, all 3 channels are coming in as they should
3. Dallas/Ft. Worth
4. Haslet, TX


----------



## kmkraft_1974 (Feb 13, 2006)

1) Yes, HR20-700 x 2
2) Yes, correctly have installed correctly on both systems
3) AT9 dish installed
4) WB68 installed
5) Yes - Washington DC
6) 480 - searching for satellite, 481 - good, 498 - searching for satellite (same on both systems)


----------



## n2deep2bn (Feb 22, 2006)

1) HR20-700
2)Yes
3)Yes
4)No Multiswitch
5)I get HD locals out of New York on channels 80,82,86,88 i live in nebraska
6)Yes, 498 grey screen 480&481 are good
Software version 19d


----------



## rjc (Jan 26, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


HR20-700
BBC properly installed
AT9 Dish
WB68
Yes w/ Locals
get confirmation on Ch480,481 and grey screen on Ch 498

H20
BBC Properly installed
AT9 Dish
WB68
Yes w/ locals
Confirmation good on all 3 channels


----------



## MikeR7 (Jun 17, 2006)

Both H20's receive slide fine

HR20-700 received slide fine this morning and at lunch. No longer receives slide on 498

HR20-100 did not receive slide on 498 until late afternoon, after considerable trick play and adjustment of resolution etc. No longer receives slide.

Both have positive results on 480/481

No HD locals here.

Marshfield WI


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

1) Yes
2) Yes and Yes
3) Yes - Slimline
4) No multiswitch - Do have two dual barrel grounding blocks to ground all 4 lines
5) No locals in HD in my DMA
6) Channel 498 no good - 480/481 are fine
------------

I need the following information:
1) HR20-700
2) Yes I have
3) Richmond, VA
3b) Bumpass, VA (yes I really live in BumpAss  )


----------



## APorter (May 31, 2007)

1) Yes; HR20-100 (2) H20-600
2) Yes and Yes
3) Yes; SlimLine
4) Yes; WB68
5) Yes; 
6) Yes; get "103 BBCs working" on 480 & 481, but just a black/gray screen on 498 on both HR20-100, all good on h20-600


----------



## gpctexas (May 26, 2007)

1) HR20-700
2) B-Band converters 
3) Slimline dish installed
4) multiswitch WB68
5) no locals through DTV, OTA local through separate wire
6) 480 & 481 Good, 498-Nothing


Odessa, Texas


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

I need the following information:
1) HR20-700
2) check to all 6 except locals are SD through D* HD only available OTA(seperate cable no diplexer)
3)Chattanooga TN DMA
3b) Rossville GA

Confirmation message on both 480/481 Black screen on 498

Tried all the tips and tricks posted in other discussion to no avail


----------



## sonofjay (Aug 30, 2006)

1) HR20-700S
2) B-Band Installed Correctly
3) AT9
4) No Multiswitch
5) Yes to HD locals
6) 498 grey screen (480 Good, 481 Good)
------------

I need the following information:

1) HR20-700S
2) Yes
3) Providence, RI
3b) North Attleboro, MA


----------



## SteveEJ (May 30, 2007)

tony7521 said:


> HR20-100 receives channels 480/481, but does not get 498.
> 
> 1) HR20-100S
> 2) Connected directly to slimline
> ...


Ad another with exact data to this list.. Software Ver. 0x18A

** We do not yet have HD locals

Steve


----------



## msngr7 (Sep 15, 2007)

1) 2 x HR20-700
2) B-Band converters installed
3) AT9 dish installed
4) no multiswitch
5) HD locals through DTV
HR20 #1:
480 - OK
481 - Searching for Sat.
498 - No
(I get no signal from any bird on tuner 2)
HR20 #2
480 - OK
481 - OK
498 - OK

both SW ver. 0x18a

DMA 5 - SF bay area


----------



## jdvzwia (Sep 14, 2007)

samsung hp-r5052...hr20-700
18' feet from at9 to wb68
20' from at9 to hr20-700
480/481 confrim good
gray screen on 498...
try any dvr buttons it kills hdmi to tv...
turn off tv and box then turn back on...congrats screen
change channel up or down then back to 498...gray screen


----------



## Med 28 (Sep 4, 2007)

HR20-700
bbc installed
wb616
OTA direct to hr20 (no local hd with D*)
Live Aurora Nebraska HD channels LIncoln,hastings,Grand Island DMA
5 LNB (I think its a sidecar
get 480 and 481 fine
Grey blank screen on 489
did every trick here
2158 CDT 22SEP update: The Jump Forward Jump Back trick working now for First time have to use every time after swicthing tunners.


----------



## kevinwmsn (Aug 19, 2006)

1) HR20-700
2) yes, B Bands are installed
3) Slimline
4) no multiswitch
5) no HD locals in my area via Sat
6) 480 and 481 are good, 498 is no good just gray
running the latest CE

1) HR20-700
2) Double and Triple Checked
3) Mobile - Pensacola DMA
3b) Theodore


----------



## dabart1 (Sep 12, 2007)

1) HR20-700 & HR20-100
2) Yes and Yes
3) Columbia, SC
3b) Columbia, SC

HR20-700....480...GOOD...481 GOOD...498 BAD

HR20-100....480...GOOD...481 GOOD...498 GOOD


----------



## johnnymac96 (Oct 25, 2006)

johnnymac96 said:


> Sure thing.
> 
> 1.) HR20-100S. Check.
> 
> ...


OK, I figured I might check it one more time before I went to bed and things have slightly improved. 481 worked properly, but 480 and 498 were searching for signal. I can also get into the 103b signal meter now and it's only showing even numbered transponders with signal strengths only in the mid 40's.

Looks like I am going to be calling for a realignment job in the morning...


----------



## AaronF (Apr 4, 2007)

1. HR20-700
2. BBC Installed
3. Slimline 
4. No multiswitch
5. No HD locals from D* 
6. 480 & 481 are OK, 498 is black screen
Louisville, KY


----------



## StanO (Sep 13, 2007)

HR20-700, Dual Tuner
TP's on 103(b) are 85-97 on both tuners
BBC's connected to both inputs, 499 indicated they were working
Slimline dish
No multiswitch, direct connects
Do not receive locals in HD
Receiving only the black screen on 498, 480/481 are fine

DMA #42: Louisville, KY


----------



## TomD (Sep 25, 2006)

1) 1 H20 / 2 HR20s
2) Yes B-Band Converters installed properly and as recommended
3) AT9
4) WB68
5) Yes for all HD locals (Boston)
6) Having intermitting issues with channel 480 and 498
- Sometimes I get signals (70+) on both odd/even transponders
- Sometimes I get zeros on odd transponders while getting 70+ signal strength on even transponders

Net..net...Sometimes I get all three of these channels, sometimes I get "Searching for Sat (771)" on channel 480 and 498

Note: I get 95+ signal strength on all other Sats


----------



## feschiver (Dec 19, 2006)

1. HR20-700
2. BBC Installed
3. Slimline 
4. No multiswitch 75 ft rg6
5. HD locals from D* good
6. 480 & 481 gray says bbc's are good 498 gray
7. cables go into ups
8. San Antonio Tx
9. sat103a trans 17=0 all others are 87 to 99


----------



## drothepuck (Sep 3, 2007)

1. HR20-700
2. BBC Installed
3. Slimline
4. No multiswitch
5. No HD locals from D* OTA
6.Wichita, KS
7. WIchita KS

Get channel not available on all 3 channels.

Called D* he said I am ok since he had me check bbc's and 5 LNB's


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

*For people with two receivers where one works, and one fails.*

Have you tried swapping B-Band converters or swapping receiver locations? It would be nice to know if the issue follows the receiver, the B-Band converters or the location.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

Everything working except channel 498 on Samsung tv.
AT9
See signature.


----------



## cap11 (Aug 4, 2007)

1) HR20, H20....the HR20 does not work on 498.....the H20 does work
2) B-Band converters INSTALLED
3) Slimline dish installed
4) No multiswitch
5) I can not get my locals in HD
6) I get the blank screen with 498, the other two are OK


1) HR20-700
2) Yes
3) Tyler/Longview Texas


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

drothepuck said:


> 1. HR20-700
> 2. BBC Installed
> 3. Slimline
> 4. No multiswitch
> ...


In your SAT Signal check... what do you see for 103a and 103b


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

1. HR20-100
2. No BBC's
3. Slimline
4. SWM
5. No HD locals from D* (use OTA)
6. Fort Smith, AR DMA
7. Poteau, OK

Channels 480 & 481 OK. Channel is 498 Black.


----------



## rmarcoo (Jun 9, 2007)

kevinwmsn said:


> 1) HR20-700
> 2) yes, B Bands are installed
> 3) Slimline
> 4) no multiswitch
> ...


+1


----------



## Xmaniac (Aug 16, 2007)

1) HR20-700 & HR20-100s
2) B-Band installed
3) slimline Dish
4) zinwell wb68 multi switch
5) I cant get locals in hd on a sat but can OTA.
6) ch 480 and 481 work like they are supose to. 498 grey/black screen on both
DMA: 113
Actual City: Cadillac, Michigan
All TPs on 103b are mid 90s


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> *For people with two receivers where one works, and one fails.*
> 
> Have you tried swapping B-Band converters or swapping receiver locations? It would be nice to know if the issue follows the receiver, the B-Band converters or the location.


My front HR20-700 works perfect,I can see all the test channels and I pass the test but my bedroom HR20-700 cannot see the slide. I checked the 480 and 481channels and I was getting a searching for sat signal on 481 so I switched the BBC with a newer one and I now pass the test on 480 and 481 but I still can't see the slide.

1.)2 HR20-700s
2.)Properly installed on both
3.)Slimline
4.)WB68
5.)I don't have HD locals in my area yet...Lafayette,La


----------



## MiamiPhins (May 28, 2007)

HR20-100 is not working on 498 (Black Screen)however HR20-700 is working like a charm. Swapped b-bands from HR20-700 and still didn't work on channel 498. 480-481 BBC's confirmed working on both channels. 
1. Yes MPEG4 capable HR20-100
2. Yes, Yes
3. Slimline
4. WB68 Zinwell
5. No
6. 498 no, 480 481 confirmed bbc's working
7. HR20-100 NOT WOKRING AND HR20-700 IS WORKING for 498
Yes Double checked everything. Did all recommended suggestions.
City Des Moines
Market Des Moines


----------



## MiamiPhins (May 28, 2007)

Oh by the way all signal strengths are in the 90's except 1 transponder reads 73.


----------



## chevroletman20042000 (May 19, 2007)

1) HR20
2) B-Band converters installed properly
3) Slimline dish installed
4) multiswitch...WB68
5) no locals
6) 480 and 481 says bbc's are working but get a blank screen on channel 498

1) HR20-100
2) double checked everything
3) do not get local channels


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Update: Now I get the message on both tuners on my HR20-700. However on Channel 481 I get a Searching for Signal message on Tuner 2 only. Channel 480 gives me the pass for the 103 B-Band Odd.


----------



## drothepuck (Sep 3, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> In your SAT Signal check... what do you see for 103a and 103b


I'm a noob so please forgive. But Menu then sat and antenna-view signal strenth then use + to go to 103. I don't have any 103's there. I did notice that under system info the tech put 3 LNbs instead of 5 does that matter. I know i have 5 lnb's


----------



## EdM (Aug 7, 2007)

I have an issue with not getting 498. I got the right message for 499, 480 and 481. 

1) HR20-100S
2) Yes, all six confirmed. 
3) Richmond VA. However, my local HD channel are over air. Richmond is smaller market and not available in HD via Direct TV.
3b) I actually live in Chesterfield, VA

Thanks


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

drothepuck said:


> I'm a noob so please forgive. But Menu then sat and antenna-view signal strenth then use + to go to 103. I don't have any 103's there. I did notice that under system info the tech put 3 LNbs instead of 5 does that matter. I know i have 5 lnb's


Yes it does... you will need to re-do your SAT setup, and tell it that you have a 5 LNB..


----------



## Keeska (Feb 10, 2007)

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20, H20, H21
HR20-700

2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations)
Yes. Installed. (499 "test" showed SFS before it went offline)

3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed
Slimline

4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM
No multiswitch - HR20 directly connected to dish (Other two dish output do to our old HR10 if it matters)

5) You can get your locals in HD
DTV does not provide HD locals (Tucson, AZ) 

6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels...
480 and 481 are OK. Black screen on 498


----------



## waporvare (Sep 18, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


Answers in bold.


----------



## R8ders2K (Sep 11, 2006)

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system -- Yes: HR20 & H20
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended -- Yes, as far as I can tell
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed -- AT9
4) If you have a multiswitch -- No
5) You can get your locals in HD -- Yes
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels... -- Yes, all 3

1) HR20-700
2) Yes, no SWM or multi-switch
3) San Francisco, CA
3b) Campbell, CA 95008

I'm getting "Searching for signal on Satellite In 2... (771)" on ALL 3 (480/481/498)

However, my upstairs H20-600 is receiving the signal fine on ALL three.

Hope this helps. 

Update #2 -- I re-ran the Satellite Dish Setup and got a "Failed" for 99(b). 103(a)/(b) show "OK". The Satellite Setup Error Detected reads:

The receiver has detected an error while confirming satellite disk setup:
- Your dish type is set to 5 LNB Multi-Sat, but the receiver detected five satellites

Please fix this error to ensure that you receive al channels properly. See you Satellite Dish Installation Manual for assistance.

Checking the Satellite Transponders (6 total at 99(b)), I get:

Tuner #1 - 1 - 8: 79 0 80 0 79 0
Tuner #2 - 1 - 8: 79 0 82 0 77 0

Update #3

Okay I tried: Try tuning to channel 72, then 73, then back to 498.

Not only did this give me the Congrats message on 498, but also worked for 480/481, but I had to do each one individually. It wasn't a blanket fix.

FWIW...

10. If blank screen (black or grey), write down the following settings on your HR20:
(a) Native OFF
(b) What output resolutions are checked in the TV resolutions tab? -- ALL (480i/480p/720p/1080i)
(c) How is receiver connected to TV (HDMI or component video) -- Both HDMI (Monoprice 4x1 switch) and component
11. Try the following changes:
(a) set native opposite what it was (on or off) -- Didn't make any difference
(b) check all output resolutions your TV is capable of receiving -- Already selected


----------



## wallyjar (Aug 11, 2006)

1. HR20-700 - all B-Bands installed
2. Slimline Dish
3. WB68 switch
4. Local HDs not available from Directv
5. 480/481 test good. 498 grey screen

HR20-100 all works right


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Channel 481 Searching for Signal

HR20-700 (x2)
Configuration Confirmed
Fresno, CA


----------



## drothepuck (Sep 3, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Yes it does... you will need to re-do your SAT setup, and tell it that you have a 5 LNB..


Alright got it changed to 5 LNB's got good numbers on 103 a and b.

480 and 481 got good.

499 channel not available.

498 black screen

thanks dude


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

Brandon428 said:


> My front HR20-700 works perfect,I can see all the test channels and I pass the test but my bedroom HR20-700 cannot see the slide. I checked the 480 and 481channels and I was getting a searching for sat signal on 481 so I switched the BBC with a newer one and I now pass the test on 480 and 481 but I still can't see the slide.
> 
> 1.)2 HR20-700s
> 2.)Properly installed on both
> ...


Did you confirm your bedroom receiver's software (sat details) is configured identically to your front room receiver? What if you swap receiver locations? It would be nice to know if the issue follows the bedroom receiver.

I recall reading that some older cables will have troubles passing the mpeg4 frequency. Is the cable feeding the bedroom receiver as new as the front room?


----------



## davidg (Dec 18, 2006)

1. HR20-700
2. All confirmed
3. Fort Smith, AR, locals SD only on 72.5 sat. HD Locals on OTA
3b. Fort Smith, AR. Channels 480 and 481 are good, 498 is black screen


----------



## SFjr (Jul 24, 2007)

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... *HR20-100 0x18a*
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations)...*Yes*
3) *Slimline* dish installed
4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a *WB68*
5) You can get your locals in HD - *Not available via D* - only OTA*
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels...
*480 & 481 - Success
498 - Grey screen only*
------------

I need the following information:
1) What system you have (with manufacturer code) - HR20-100S 0x18a
2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration - Yes
3) What DMA you are a part of: JAN - Jackson, MS
3b) Ridgeland, MS

103(b) - low of 90/high of 97 across all active transponders


----------



## Fuzzybear (Dec 29, 2006)

1. 2 HR20-700 & 1 H20-600
2. BBC's installed correctly
3. SlimLine 
4. WB68 Multiswitch
5. Yes...Chicago
6. Good on all 3 channels...

Although, the (Please Wait) message consistantly comes on when I try to switch channels and stays on for 30 seconds. Now it appears on a regular basis but not when I am viewing the locals in HD, just the HD channels. It is a little annoying.


----------



## Mind Voyager (Sep 22, 2007)

Unsure if I completely qualify for what you are looking for - if not please feel free to delete my post.

1) HR20-700
2) B-Band installed (got 'searching for signal' when 499 is up, getting the "ok" on 480 and 481)
3) Slimline dish
4) No switch - 2 lines direct to receiver (and the 2 other lines to a HD TiVo)
5) Tucson, no HD locals yet, I get them via OTA
6) 498 gets black screen mostly, although I can get it to sometimes work with some of the tricks (see below)
------------

I need the following information:
1) HR20-700
2) Setup confirmed (except locals)
3) Tucson, AZ
-software version 0x18a

Additional info:
I've played with the forcing 498 to a specific tuner, and I've played with the trick-play stuff (pause, rewind, fast forward). Doing these things, I can get 498 to work intermittently.


----------



## Cyclone99 (Sep 22, 2007)

1) HR20-100
2) BBCs installed, slimline dish, WB68 multiswitch, readings from 75 to 88 on all 103b TPs
3) No HD locals from D*, OTA only, Des Moines-Ames DMA
3b) Des Moines IA

480 and 481 show proper message; black screen with no message on 498

Edit: Software version 0x18a


----------



## DChristmann (Dec 17, 2002)

1) HR20-700
2) B-Band installed properly (get "searching for satellite" on 499 and the correct data on 480 and 481)
3) Slimline dish
4) WB68 multiswitch
5) Columbia, SC. No HD locals from the satellite, but I get them OTA.
6) 498 gets black/gray screen mostly, although I can get it to sometimes work by fiddling around by pausing and FFing and stuff.
------------

I need the following information:
1) HR20-700
2) Setup confirmed
3) Columbia, SC


----------



## barryb (Aug 27, 2007)

How I fixed the picture on channel 498:


First of all I am talking about one of three HR-20 700's that I have. One of them got channel 498 correct on only one of its tuners. The other two 700's are fine.

I asked tonight during our "regular" CE if anyone came up with a remedy, and got a tip from one of the members.

I was asked to turn native off and on again (or vice-versa).

I then did the usual channel change: 72>73>498 (twice to check both tuners).

Guess what? IT WORKED. For those of you who are having the same issue I was having all day... give it a shot and report back.

Bear in mind that I spent a decent chunk of my day switching BBC's, line feeds, ect. Nothing worked until I did what I was asked to do noted above.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

puckhead said:


> 1. HR-20
> 2. Yes- "Pro-install" (No tweaks, Works as advertised)
> 3. Yes
> 4. No switch in use
> ...


*UPDATE*

498-Congrats screen (new!)

480-SFS (same)

481-Confirmed (same)

Again, thank you.


----------



## MercurialIN (Jul 17, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


1. HR 20-700
2. BBC's installed, channel 480 & 481 confirmed odd and even BBC working correctly. AT 9 dish, no multiswitch, getting locals in HD
3. Indianapolis
3b. Indianapolis
Problem: Primary HR 20-700 tuner two gets "Congrats" on channel 498, upon switching to tuner one, it gets searching for signal. I even tried putting on a new BBC on tuner one, again on channel 480 &481 odd and even BBC both confirmed working correctly. Still getting searching for satellite signal on in one.


----------



## Crypter (Jun 21, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


1) 2 HR20's 1 is a 700 the other a 100
2) See Below
3) Locals are not offered in HD in my area.

I am seeing nothing but blank screen on all receivers and tuners for 498. BBC's all passed previous test (499) and current test on (480 & 481) and signals are between 92-98 for All Transponders on 103(b) I do not get HD Locals and have little to no signal on 103(a) transponders.

2 HR20's (100 & 700)
4 Lines Directly from Slimline Dish to WB68 MultiSwitch

Multiswitch Output Cofig:
2 to LivingRoom for 1 HR20-100
2 to MSTR Bd Room for 1 HR20-700
1 to Kitchen for HuMax LCD with Built in DTV Tuner (non-HD)
1 to BdRoom 2 (no tv currently)
1 to BdRoom 3 (no tv currently)
1 to BdRoom 4 (no tv currently)


----------



## davidord (Aug 16, 2006)

1. HR20-700S
2. Yes
3. City: Valencia, Ca DMA: Los Angeles

edit: Nevermind. All is well. I need a reading comprehension test I guess.


----------



## xarxa (Nov 27, 2006)

I need the following information:
1) What system you have (with manufacturer code)

*HR20-700, B-Band converters installed, 6x8 multiswitch*

2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration

*I meet the criteria and I've plugged in the channels in a row 480/481/498. I'm getting 2 scenarios here: If I get a confirmation notice on 480, I get a "searching for satellite" on 481, and the "Congratulations" notice on 498.

However, if I do the same channels in a row again 480/481/498, the results change. I get a "searching for satellite" on 480 and 498 and a confirmation notice on 481.

I'm guessing this is because it is switching between tuners when I plug in the channels in a row like that?*

I hope this isn't bad news....

3) What DMA you are a part of: AKA, what City are you getting your locals from.

*Fresno, CA*


----------



## Jeigh (May 16, 2002)

1) HR20
2) Yes
3) Slimline
4) No multiswitch
5) No HD locals available via Sat, OTA works
6) Yes - 480/481: OK | 498: Black screen
------------

I need the following information:
1) HR20-700
2) Yes
3) El Paso, TX DMA
3b) El Paso, TX


----------



## DrA (Oct 25, 2006)

please do not test in southern california now midnight because of heavy rains.
it will show false positive tests. my 103 b signals are usually 75 to 90 but now are 45 to 60.


----------



## phxphotog (Jun 28, 2007)

HR20-100
BBC's hooked up and working
AT9 Dish
No multiswitch
Get locals in HD OTA and on D*
I live in Phoenix, AZ DMA 12
All three channels are working fine


----------



## stp890 (Aug 5, 2007)

1) HR20-700 with 0x19d
2) BBC's installed
3) Slimline dish
4) WB68
5) Locals in SD via 72.5 to FlexPort1, Locals in HD OTA
6) 480, 481, and former 499 all fine. 498 just gray screen. I was awake though this morning when 498 first launched and the screen showed up intermittently between switching channels. Obviously, I was on 0x19a at that point if it matters. Now I can not make the confirmation screen appear at all using any of the tricks posted.
------------

I need the following information:
1) HR20-700 with 0x19d
2) Okay.
3) 139 Columbia-Jefferson City, MO
3b) Columbia, MO


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

Earl...thought I would let you know.....that if I record 2 HD programs on my HR20-100......and stop one of the recordings.............and tune to channel 498.....I can then see the Congradulations screen........but as soon as I leave the channel it goes back to a black screen!!!

My signal strength on 103b is in the mid 90's since having it tweaked this past Thursday!!


----------



## rjknyy (Nov 18, 2005)

1) HR20-700 
2) BBC's installed
3) Slimline dish
4) WB68 Multiswitch
5) HD Locals via OTA only
6) 480, 481, and former 499 all fine. 498 just gray screen.


----------



## vangiesk (Jul 2, 2007)

1) HR20-100
2) Yes...B-Bands installed properly. No Tricks...direct to HR
3) AT9 (side car) 
4)WB68 Multiswitch
5) Yes....I can get HD locals
6)Yes.... In the morning everything works, Yesterday @ 6:00AM test channel worked on 498 (480 & 481 were live at this time). At 4:00PM it did not work on 498 and 480 but it did work on 481 (even TP's). 
This morning (SAT 6:00 AM) everything works 480, 481 & 498 even after a reboot

I need the following information:
1) HR20-100S (Mexico) 
2) Yes...double checked the list
3) Detroit, MI
3b) Utica, MI

Extra note, Also have a H20 receiver connected to the same multiswitch. This receiver has no issues. Always receives 480,481 & 498


----------



## marty45714 (Dec 16, 2006)

I am experiencing the 'black screen' issue on my HR20. I can make the issue happen consistently with the following process: 1) Key in 498. The screen will either be black or will be showing slide. 2) Press Channel Down once to tune 494. 3) Press Channel Down again to tune 493. 4) Press Channel Up to tune 494. 5) Press Channel Up again to tune to 498. 6) Once the process is completed the problem will cycle. Either the channel will be there or the screen will be black, according to where you are in the cycle. In other words, you will get the opposite of whatever state the channel was in during step 1. If the slide was there, then it will now be black. If it was black in step one, the slide will now be there. This is consistent.

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20, H20, H21
HR20

2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations)
No B-Bands. I have an SWM.

3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed
Slimline

4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM
SWM

5) You can get your locals in HD
I don't live in a market that offers locals, so N/A.

6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels...
Yes.
------------

I need the following information:
1) What system you have (with manufacturer code)
HR20-700

2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration
Again, no B-Bands installer. I am an SWM tester.

3) What DMA you are a part of: AKA, what City are you getting your locals from.
Parkersburg,WV/Marietta, OH. Again, I don't get locals.

3b) Please update your profile with your actuall city (or post your actual city)
I believe it is updated.


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

quickfire said:


> Earl...thought I would let you know.....that if I record 2 HD programs on my HR20-100......and stop one of the recordings.............and tune to channel 498.....I can then see the Congradulations screen........but as soon as I leave the channel it goes back to a black screen!!!
> 
> My signal strength on 103b is in the mid 90's since having it tweaked this past Thursday!!


not here, nothing I can do works.


----------



## vangiesk (Jul 2, 2007)

vangiesk said:


> 1) HR20-100
> 2) Yes...B-Bands installed properly. No Tricks...direct to HR
> 3) AT9 (side car)
> 4)WB68 Multiswitch
> ...


Now @ 6:25AM I'm back to searching for signal on 480. 481 is OK 498 no good.
:nono2:


----------



## STEVEN-H (Jan 19, 2007)

HR20-700
BBC's Rev 3 Installed on both inputs
SlimLine Dish
No external multi-switch
HD Locals OTA HD, SD from Direct
480 OK on both tuners
481 OK on both tuners
498 OK on tuner 1 gray screen tuner 2

pressing pause - play or power off - on gets slide on tuner 2

x19D no change from previous ce

Louisville, KY


----------



## drewx420 (Sep 9, 2006)

1) 2 HR20
2) New B-band properly installed, no tricks.
3) Slimline
4) WB68
5) No Sat Locals
6) One unit good on all channels and displays slide on both tuners. 
One unit recieves 480 + 481 properly but will not display slide on 498, both tuners. 
Tried all posted tricks; Native on/off, Channel up/dwn, Refresh serice.
Units have identical cable runs and setup. 
Tried swapping and installing new b-band with no effect.
Tried Restarts with no effect.
Both receive 103b on 16 TP at 95+
Both 0x18a


1) 2 HR20
2) checked and double checked.
3) Again, no local mpeg4 HD from *TV on Sat. Receive via Ant.
4) West Des Moines, Iowa.


----------



## Smooth Jazzer (Sep 5, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


I
1. Two H20's with 0x2024 upgrade
2. BBC's prop.
3. Slimline
4. WB68
5. Locals with OTA-YES
6. No problems with the three CH.'s
II
1. H20-600
2. Double confirmation DONE
3. 7-1, 9-1>HD(DMA #105)
4. Jamesville, NC 27846
III
Signal Strength %'s
A. 101(97), 110(95), 119(98-100), 103b(96-97)
B. 103b TPS 1-8 (94-96), 9-14(94-96), 17-100%, 22-100%


----------



## sandl (Jan 31, 2007)

Area Code 20772 - Upper Marlboro, MD

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20-700 

2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations) -- Yes

3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed -- Slimline

4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM -- WB68 w/10' run to reciever

5) You can get your locals in HD -- Yes, perfectly!

Code Rev. Level: 0x18a installed 8/28/07

6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels... -- YES, Searching for Sat. message signal strength on 103(b) all zero's!!!!!!


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

Alpine, Texas

My HR20-700 slimline, WB68, No locals - NYC HD stations, Premium Package with HD, 480 & 481 confirmed
Has the Grey Screen 
- tried every trick mentioned in both treads even rebooted and redid the antenna install - no change.

HR20-100 with longer cable run get 498 message. (And 480 & 481)
2 H20-600 - both get 498, 480 & 481 messages.


----------



## vikerex (Aug 18, 2006)

1) 2 - HR20-100, 2 - H20
2) Yes all installed and checked
3) Slimline dish installed
4) 2 - WB68s (cascaded)
5) Not available in HD in my DMA (Syracuse, NY)
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels... 498 on one HR20 will not come in

0x18a on both HR20receivers


----------



## bobshults (Jun 16, 2006)

1. HR20-700 running 0x19a
2. BBCs correctly connected
3. AT9
4. No switch
5. Pensacola locals (OTA only, N/A via SAT)
6. 480/481 OK, 498 consistent gray screen


----------



## MBA (Sep 27, 2006)

1) HR20-700
2)Yes
3)AT-9
4)WB68
5)no locals in HD
6)498 gray screen

DMA 83 Columbia, SC
Lexington, SC


----------



## DaveEv (Sep 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


HR20-700
System is of correct type and configuration. Locals in HD are not offered here. No multi-switch
Get locals from Albany NY
Live in Lanesboro MA
Receive 480 and 481 OK, get grey screen on 498. Have tried ALL the tricks.


----------



## jamieh1 (May 1, 2003)

SLIM LINE DISH
20 ft coax run
correct multi switch

channel 498 black in 720p

channels 480 481 BBCs Confirmed working

HR20-700

all transponders in the 90's except one showing 0 on the second row of transponders list.

Washington NC


----------



## HDTVFreak07 (Sep 12, 2007)

1) 2 H20-600, HR20-100, HR20-700
2) All bbc's connected
3) Slimline
4) No multi-switch (two receivers at two seperate residences)
5) No locals available where I live
6) No problems at all. All are good to go.

Residences in 13601 and 13622 zip codes


----------



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

1) 2, HR20-700,s
2)Yes BBC's connected properly
3)AT-9 side car
4)WB68 zinwell
5)All SD locals available and have from D*, HD locals are via OTA for all of them, Shreveport,LA., DMA #85 I think, Actual City Texarkana, Texas
6)Channel's 480 and 481 and 499 (when it was there) worked and confirmed BBC's working correctly.
Channel 498 just a grey screeen.


----------



## Teronzhul (Sep 21, 2006)

1) HR20-700
2) BBCs installed since day one in approved fashion
3) Andrews sidecar
4) WB68
5) HD locals unavailable in my DMA
6) 498 black screen only. 480-481 pass fine.
------------

I need the following information:
1) HR20-700
2) Checked in triplicate
3) Mobile-Pensacola
3b) Pace, FL

edit: repeatedly and mercilessly mashing pause/play does allow me to view the slide on 498, which is otherwise a black screen.


----------



## ahatten (May 16, 2007)

1) HR20-700 - Slimline - no mulitswitch
2) Re-checked all connections, confirmed
3) OTA locals through South Bend/Elkhart
3b) South Bend, IN

I can get 480 and 481, but even with all tricks, still no slideshow on 498, just a gray screen.


----------



## Sintori (Sep 5, 2007)

1) HR20-100 (directly to slimline dish)
2) B-Bands installed on both tuners (showing working in 480 & 481)
3) DMA: Jackson, MS (no HD)
4) Location: Vicksburg, MS

Still seeing gray screen in 720 on 498.


----------



## lolaker99 (Dec 29, 2006)

1) HR20-700
2) Yes BBCs connected correctly
3) Slimline
4) No multi switch
5) Local HD via OTA from Little Rock AR
6) Little Rock 
7) 480 passed, 481 passed, 498 grey screen only. I have tried all of the tricks to no avail.


----------



## chuckaluck (Sep 21, 2007)

I have 2 H20-600's, one that is connected with an off air antenna (that has the signal diplexed) and one that is not. The one without the off air antenna is working perfectly on all channels (software version 2024) and is getting high signals on all 103(b) transponders. The one with the OTA (software version 2021) does not get 480, 481 or 498 if the signal is diplexed. If I "bypass" the diplexer at the receiver and go from the cable to the BBC to the "Sat in" port, I can get 498 but not 480 and 481 (searching for satellite/771 message). Also only getting signals on about 1/2 of the transponders for the 103(b) sat. If I disconnect the OTA cable from the diplexer on the outside of my house (and just leave the sat cable on the diplexer inlet) all three channels give a "searching for satellite" message. I'm not sure if I have a multswitch or not. Can get most of my locals in HD via Directv so OTA not such a big deal (needed an OTA when I first got HD). Live in Kalamazoo, MI.

Hope this makes sense.


----------



## dnelms (Nov 20, 2006)

1) HR20-700
2) BBCs connected correctly
3) Slimline
4) ZW68
5) HD locals from Raleigh, NC DMA
7) 480 passed, 481 passed, 498 passed


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Earl: sorry if this is a wrong post. I am in a DMA where we dont get HD locals (in fact we get our locals on 72.5) but i am having the 498 problem. Delete my post if you want.

HR20-100S, WB68, Slimline with BBCs correct.

1. HR20-100S National Release (18a)
2. Yes except for HD locals
3. DMA# 95 Bryan-Waco
3b College Station (close to Bryan - Waco is 100m north). As a side note - someone else in these forums from 1m from me is posting he is getting the 498.

I can confirm i get 480 and 481 ok.


----------



## gerudo (Sep 22, 2007)

1) HR20-700
2) BBCs installed
3) Slimline
4) WB68
5) No HD locals from D* here.
6) 480 & 481 are good, 498 is blank.
I can get the congrats message on 498 if I pause and resume, but it goes back to a blank screen if I change channels.

In Wichita, KS

edit:
software ver. 0x18a


----------



## spectrumsp (Aug 30, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


1) HR20-100 and 2 H20's
2) B Bands properly installed
3) Slimeline
4) "Z" MS
5) Yes
6) Yes: HR20 can't receive 698, but receives 480 & 481. 
H20's are fine...they see all three
7) DMA: Jax FL (Go Jags! Go Dawgs!)
8) Everything has been triple checked and signal strengths triple verified on all receivers...all the readings on 103b are in the 80's - 90's on all tuners.

Hope this helps


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

1) Two HR20-700 and SAT-T60 old Tivo
2) AT9 Dish, WB68 switch, no splitters
3) I receive my locals in HD, location and locals from Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo
4) Signal strength test shows most transponders in the 70s, some 80s on 103b
480 ok, 481 ok, 498 grey screen on both HR20s, tried various tricks, no joy.


----------



## carpetman (Aug 26, 2006)

1) 2 x HR20-700
2) B-Band converters installed
3) AT9 dish installed
4) no multiswitch
5) HD locals through DTV

HR20 #1:
480 - searching for sat.
481 - OK
498 - OK on one tuner(I get no signal on tuner 1)if i switch lines i get no signal on tuner 2..I get full signal 80's to 90's on all other satellites both tuners. I have tried 3 different bbc with same result.

HR20 #2 Primary on account
480 - OK
481 - OK
498 - OK

Both upgraded to latest ce last night

Grand Rapids/Kalamazoo
South haven,Mi


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20, H20, H21 *HR20*
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations)*B-band converters installed properly*
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed *Slimline*
4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM *no switch*
5) You can get your locals in HD *No, D* decided to skip DMA #42*
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels... *498 failed*
------------

1) What system you have (with manufacturer code) *HR20-100S*
2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration *Check*
3) What DMA you are a part of: AKA, what City are you getting your locals from. *Norfolk VA, HDLIL not available*
3b) Please update your profile with your actuall city (or post your actual city) *Done*

*software 0x18a*

This is odd on 103b. Transponder readings:
88 77 84 77 85 77 83 78
85 78 85 77 85 77 na na
88 na na na na 80


----------



## wkp1 (Aug 9, 2004)

I have the setup- described on the first post, except I don't have HD locals yet and I am not using a multi-switch.

I have no problem on channel 480, but 481 continues to say "searching for sat"

When I do a signal strength test, I get 90-95 on tuner 2 On Sat 103, but 0 on tuner 1. I get 90's on tuner 1 and 2 on all the other sat's. 

I have a dish top antenna that I am using for OTA and the line split at the box(per Directv when they hooked it up) to go to OTA and Sat 1. Could this be the problem with Tuner 1?


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

2 HR20's both acting same way
no switch
cables 10' from AT9 to grounding block, about 60-70 to each HR20
480 ok lite shows 720P
481 ok lite show 720P
498 gray screen lite shows 720P tried every trick suggested
No locals


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks so far for all the replies... you guys are helping out....
Coud you also post what software version you are running on your systems.


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

*0x18a*

I cant tell you how frustrating this is having had a tech to the house just yesterday to peak the dish who also stated that no one in the area had to trained on how to peak for the new sat yet. And now to face yet another service call for this?


----------



## Med 28 (Sep 4, 2007)

0x18a
for me download since 28Aug


----------



## namgalf (Jan 23, 2006)

1) 2 H20-100's
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED - ok
3) Slimline dish installed
4) No multiswitch - simple 4x4
5) Locals in HD thru OTA
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels...

Living Room:

480 - searching for sat.
481 - searching for sat.
498 - searching for sat.

103(b) - only get 3 transponders - 13(87), 14(50), 17(80)

Bedroom:

480 - OK
481 - OK
498 - OK

103(b) - all transponders in high 90's

------------

I need the following information:
1) H20-100 on both
2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration - *Check*
3) Albany, NY
3b) Coxsackie, NY
4) Software on both - X2021


----------



## RD in Fla (Aug 26, 2007)

- My original info. - still the same this morning. 
I have one HR20-100 and one HR20-700 with a WB68 multiswitch, connected to a Slimline dish. Yes I can confirm that I have checked the 6 items listed. I receive the Fort Myers, FL locals in HD via D*. I cannot see the slide on either of my HR20s on channel 498. No problem on channel 480 or 481.

Software versions added per Earl's request: 

700 - 0x18a, 100 - 0x18a


----------



## 452166 (Apr 5, 2007)

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20, H20, H21
*HR20-100S
*2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no 
tricks to defeat diplextor limitations)
*Installed properly on both tuners
*3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed
*Slimline
*4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM
*WB68
*5) You can get your locals in HD
*All locals in HD thru D* (no OTA). DMA#12 - Phoenix/Flagstaff/Kingman
*6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels...
*No problems with 480, 481, or 498*


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

H20-100 with 2021 installed
BBC installed correctly and confirmed by the 499 channel
Slimline dish
Installation by D* so not sure if have multiswitch, I do have a local feed from the dish
No locals from D*, OTA
DMA Richmond, VA, live in Glen Allen
I get searching for sat (771) on all three channels
My signal showing for 103b: tp's are '0' except 9, 11, 13=60's 10, 12 ,14 = 40's


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

vurbano said:


> *0x18a*
> 
> I cant tell you how frustrating this is having had a tech to the house just yesterday to peak the dish who also stated that no one in the area had to trained on how to peak for the new sat yet. And now to face yet another service call for this?


"This" might not need another service call... we don't know yet.


----------



## Jestr40 (Jul 23, 2007)

1. HR20 - 700

2. Yes, I did get searching for sat sig w/ both tuners on the old 499. (I did have to replace one BBC to get them both to work)

3. Slimeline profesionaly installed.

4. WB68

5. No HD locals here, I get SD with a second dish & HD OTA.

6. #480 - BBC is installed properly (18v)
#481 - BBC is installed properly (18v)
#498 - Black screen in 720 resolution.

7. software version - 0x18a, Tuesday 8/28 @ 4:48 am


NOTE : I have reset with the menu, and the red button, and I unplugged the reciever and still nothing on 498. I also went thru the list posted yesterday for trouble shooting, including a service refresh and Native switching, ect.

I live in east GA if this makes any difference.


----------



## newsbreaker (Sep 14, 2007)

I hope all the info helps
1)HR20-100
2)B-band converter properly installed (only one line running to HR20, tuner 2 is left empty on the back of the unit)
3)Slimline
4)No multiswitch
5)Des Moines DMA - No local HD's
6)480/481 work with no issues
498 did not work at all yesterday, but did work around 10pm last night. It does not work again this morning. 

Signal strength's on 103(b) in the high 80's/90's.


----------



## mknmuzic (Jan 8, 2007)

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20, H20, H21 *(HR20-H20)*
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations)*(Yes on both units)*
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed *(AT9)*
4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM*(No multi-switch direct connect)*
5) You can get your locals in HD *(no HD locals available here OTA only)*

1)What system you have *(HR20-700 H20-100)*
2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration *(Check Check and ReCheck)*
3) What DMA you are a part of: AKA, what City are you getting your locals from. *(South Bend, IN)*
3b) Please update your profile with your actuall city *(Niles, MI)*
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels...*(HR20, 480-481 good 498 No Slide H20 all 3 are good)*


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

Please, issues with the one or more of the 3 channels only. Commentary and successes are not needed and will be deleted.

Thanks,
Tom


----------



## F1 Fan (Aug 28, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> "This" might not need another service call... we don't know yet.


Earl I am sure D* techs dont need any help ... but ...

Couldnt they put a moving channel up there - say one of their info programs or one of the old NGC HD previews. Put it on mpeg4 on say 497 and call it a test channel. That would eliminate the static page theory at least. At the same time they wont be upsetting anyone by putting a new HD simultcast channel up that not everyone may be able to get to.

I thought it may help with diagnosis (and yes I am aware it isnt something that can be done over lunch either). It seems from your post that they are still diagnosing the problem not working on the solution (though that can be done in parallel).

Just thought it would help. My setup seems to be in full working order except for the 498. No matter what I try - I cant get that picture and I am sure it is my HR20-100 not hooking onto the 498 stream.


----------



## lowe41 (Mar 10, 2006)

1) I have an H20-600
2) All confirmed. I have an H20, with a BBC, a slimline dish, I an not sure what multi switch I have though ( I assume its one of the ones mentioned because it works), I get my locals in HD, no problems with any test channels
3) What DMA you are a part of: Atlanta, Ga
3b) Atlanta

I have H-20 software version oX2024 downloaded 8/28 at 348 am

I am not having any issues with channels 480,481 (BBC confirmed working) and I get the message on channel 498.


Earl, and everyone else, thank you for all the time and effort you are putting into this (and keeping us updated). Its much appreciated.


----------



## ActiveHDdave (Sep 15, 2007)

H-20 600 
Harrisburg PA
I am getting all 3 channels, no problems 
Slimline was installed 2 weeks ago.
Locals come now since the new dish has been installed ....noticed some pixalation on local footballl games last week.
B-band converter installed


----------



## claydough (Jun 13, 2007)

1) HR20
2) BBCs installed - no diplexer
3) Slimline
4) JVI Trunkline 35TRDTV48 4x8 Multiswitch (could this be the issue?)
5) Minneapolis/St. Paul locals come in HD just fine
6) No Signal on all channels, both tuners


----------



## Azdeadwood (Aug 18, 2007)

Azdeadwood said:


> Alpine, Texas
> 
> My HR20-700 slimline, WB68, No locals - NYC HD stations, Premium Package with HD, 480 & 481 confirmed
> 498 Has the Grey Screen
> ...


Software version: *0x018A*

88 to 96 on all transponders & both tuners for 130b


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

claydough said:


> 1) HR20
> 2) BBCs installed - no diplexer
> 3) Slimline
> 4) JVI Trunkline 35TRDTV48 4x8 Multiswitch (could this be the issue?)
> ...


Your multiswitch is 100% the issue.
You need a Zinwell WB68


----------



## EdM (Aug 7, 2007)

EdM said:


> I have an issue with not getting 498. I got the right message for 499, 480 and 481.
> 
> 1) HR20-100S
> 2) Yes, all six confirmed.
> ...


My software is 0x8a updated on 8/29


----------



## bmerrow (Jul 26, 2007)

OK, I had the problem on 498 solid but the trick about hitting pause worked. After it worked I get 498, 480,481 working every time.
HR20-100; 5LNB Slimline; Sony XBR2


----------



## wjHunter (Apr 25, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


I was able to see the 498 channel once. I had software version 0x18a at that point. But I was unable to see it the other multiple times I have tried with either software version (0x18a or 0x19d).

The exact channel presses I used to get it to show the one time was:

Cha / Result
498 / Grey Screen
072 / Normal Picture
073 / Normal Picture
498 / Grey Screen
481 / Good BBC Message
480 / Good BBC Message
498 / Congrats Message

Also note, this was the very first time I tuned to channels 481 and 480. 
This success was about 8:00pm CDT last night.

Hardware config:
Cable run w/ two cables from Slimline on Roof down to splitter (about 10 to 15').

Cable run w/ two cables from splitter into B-Band Converters for HR20-700. This is brand new cable installed by Direct RV installer (about 30').

Cable run w/ one cable from splitter into D12 using existing house cable run.

Questions:

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20, H20, H21
_Yes - HR20-700 (China)_

2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations)
_Installed, No Tricks, Confirmed Good By Channels 480 & 481_

3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed
_Slimline Dish_

4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM
_No Switch At All_

5) You can get your locals in HD
_HD Locals are not available here from Direct TV. I do have HD Locals by OTA._

6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels...
_Only saw the channel 498 congrats screen one time. Have tried many different tricks to get it to appear. Channels 480 and 481 work great.
_
-----------------

1) What system you have (with manufacturer code)
_HR-20 700 from China_

2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration
_Yes, All double-checked except no HD Locals From Direct TV available_

3) What DMA you are a part of: AKA, what City are you getting your locals from.
_DMA is Huntsville, AL. HR20-700 OTA Primary market is zip code 35757 which is [AL, Huntsville-Decatur-Florence / TN, Fayetteville]_

3b) Please update your profile with your actuall city (or post your actual city)
_Huntsville AL_

4) Software Versions
_Both 0x18a and then latest CE 0x19d
_


----------



## Beetle (May 29, 2007)

1) H20-100 0x2121 about 40' to dish - Set up as Primary
HR20-100 0x18a about 50' to dish - Set up as Secondary
2) B-Band installed correctly
3) Slimline Dish
4) No mutiswitch – wired direct to dish
5) No HD locals provided by D* - OTA works fine
6) 480 & 481 & 498 are fine on H20
480 & 481 are fine on HR20 but black screen on 498

DMA – is Louisville, KY
Tried all the tricks – nothing has worked


----------



## rucknrun (Jul 16, 2007)

1)HR20-100
2)My B-Band is working via 489, connected directly to the dish(Slimline), I am getting my local channels.
3)Baltimore, MD locals


----------



## hdfan01 (Feb 1, 2006)

I'll Edit if more info needed
Passive
Slimline to Zinwell WB68, NO SWM
2 HR20-700 both 0x19d, both passed BBC ch499 test
#1, 2ft from WB68
#2 30ft " "
#1 Receives 499 slide ok. EDIT ( exception: will not tune 498 if recording a MPEG4 channel)
#2 Black Screen
#1 Sammy plasma HDMI 720P
#2 Sammy LCD Component 1080P
#1 set to Native Off
#2 set to natuve on
#2 reset via menu once and unpluged once
Signal: Both units and all tuners are @ 86-95 (mostly 90+)
Both passed the ch 480/481 test. still no slide screen on #2
Moline, Rock Island, Davenport DMA
Locals via OTA
BBC=Rev. 2


----------



## rbean (Jan 12, 2007)

rbean said:


> 2 HR20's both acting same way
> no switch
> cables 10' from AT9 to grounding block, about 60-70 to each HR20
> 480 ok lite shows 720P
> ...


replying to myself so it will be seen

18a on both sets, forced downloaded again on one set, didn't help.


----------



## sticketfan (Apr 25, 2007)

i have a hr20-100s i am getting 480-481 fine but am getting grey screen on 498. tried all of the tricks listed. i have double checked config. am getting local hd channels from burlington,vt but via ota rooftop antenna.


----------



## Bellman (Feb 9, 2007)

Bellman said:


> HR20-700
> BBCs installed
> AT9
> ZINWELL WB68
> ...


SOFTWARE VERSION- 0x18a


----------



## chris8796 (Aug 19, 2007)

HR20-100S
BBCs installed
Direct to slimline
No locals in my DMA Peoria,IL
480 and 481 confirm BBCs working
498 grey screen


I have an H20 which recieves all 3 fine.

I've noticed when I switch to 498 it converts output to 720P, Its setup to support all resolutions and native on.


----------



## fkubick (Jul 22, 2005)

1. MPEG4 ready system
2. B band converters properly installed (no diplexors)
3. AT9 dish with signals in 80's and 90's
4. WB68 Multiswitch
5. HD locals not available in my DMA (42-Norfolk) but get SD locals fine
6. Get slide on H20 but blank screens on (2) HR20's. Both 480 and 481 are working correctly on all systems.

1. My system is H20 and (2) HR20's. No cable runs longer than 30-35'. All MPEG2 channels strong. Got the correct message on 499 before yesterday on all units.
2. I've doubled checked everything in the top 1-6.
3. I'm in the Norfolk DMA (42)
4. My actual city is Edenton, North Carolina, 27932


----------



## gblues (Dec 8, 2005)

My System

Dish: Ka/Ku Slimline
Switch: WB68 Zinwell 6x8
IRD: HR20-700
BBCs: Yes, working
480 OSD: "103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC Confirmed working."
481 OSD: "103 B-Band Even (18V). BBC Confirmed working."
498: Black screen.
HD LiL: OTA only (Boise, ID DMA), direct run from OTA antenna
103b signal strength: 75-80 (odd txp), 60-65 (even txp), except 80% on txp 17
Both tuners report similar numbers when examining 103b transponders individually (I caught a faulty BBC this way, luckily I had a spare).

Nathan


----------



## fwlogue (Dec 6, 2006)

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20, H20, H21 3 HR 20
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations) All Receivers have BBC at the receiver
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed AT9 Installed
4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM 2 WB68 in Parallel had 1 wb68 with smw5 in parallel switched to two wb68 to see if anything different
5) You can get your locals in HD Locals in HD not available in Norfolk DMA yet
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels... 498 get black screen
------------

I need the following information:
1) What system you have (with manufacturer code)  All Three are HR20-700
2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration Double and triple checked
3) What DMA you are a part of: AKA, what City are you getting your locals from. Norfolk, VA DMA HD Locals N/A yet
3b) Please update your profile with your actuall city (or post your actual city) Actual City is Virginia Beach, VA

EDIT: 1 Hr20-700 is on the NR the other two are on {CE:90:04} 0x19A


----------



## sbjones (Jun 2, 2007)

1. H20 and HR20-100
2. BBC's installed correctly
3. AT9 dish: signals in 90's
4. WB68 multiswitch
5. No HD locals available (Toledo, OH)
6. Channels 480 & 481 OK for both units. Get slide on H20, but blank screen on HR20 on channel 498.


----------



## kirkc (Apr 27, 2003)

) What system you have (with manufacturer code)
HR20-100
HR20-700

2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration
Slimline to WB68 to receivers
2 ft run from Slimline to multiswitch, 20 ft run to HR20-700, 60 ft run to HR20-100
HR20-700
Running software version 0x19a
480-103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working
481-103 B-Band Even (18V). BBC confirmed working
498-Black screen
Signal level problems on 101 (90s on odd xpndrs, 40-50s on evens); 103b hi-60s to lo-70s. Service call scheduled for 9/22/07 p.m.
HR20-100
480-103 B-Band Odd (13V). BBC confirmed working
481-103 B-Band Even (18V). BBC confirmed working
498-Black screen
Signal level problems on 101 (90s on odd xpndrs, 40-50s on evens); 103b hi-60s to lo-70s. Service call scheduled for 9/22/07 p.m.

3) What DMA you are a part of: AKA, what City are you getting your locals from.
Tucson, AZ (HD locals OTA, not yet avail from DirecTV)

3b) Please update your profile with your actuall city (or post your actual city)
Tucson, AZ

In the event 498 problems could be related to activation, here are recent account changes

09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4178 HD Access $1.33 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4178 DIRECTV DVR Service $0.00 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4178 PREMIER - Charge $13.33 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4178 DIRECTV Protection Plan - Charge $0.80 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4178 Network: FOX from NYC/LA $0.30 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4178 Network: NBC from NYC/LA $0.30 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4178 Network: CBS from NYC/LA $0.30 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx8920 Leased Receiver $0.67 $0.05 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4178 Primary Leased Receiver $-0.67 $-0.05 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4178 Primary Leased Receiver - Charge $0.67 $0.05 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx4178 Leased Receiver $-0.67 $-0.05 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx8920 Primary Leased Receiver $0.67 $0.05 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx8920 Primary Leased Receiver - Disconnect Adj $-0.67 $-0.05 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx8920 HD Access $-1.33 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx8920 PREMIER - Disconnect Adj $-13.33 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx8920 Network: FOX from NYC/LA $-0.30 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx8920 Network: NBC from NYC/LA $-0.30 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx8920 Network: CBS from NYC/LA $-0.30 $0.00 
09/19/2007 xxxxxxxx8920 DIRECTV Protection Plan - Disconnect Adj $-0.80 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx8920 Sports HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx8920 Cinemax HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx8920 Starz HD - Charge $0.00 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx8920 HD Access $-2.33 $0.00 
09/16/2007 xxxxxxxx8920 HD Access $2.33 $0.00 


Kirk


----------



## jackm (Apr 22, 2005)

Earl - I'm also having the same problem Grey Screen. I have printed out everyone's suggestions, but have had no luck. I Have the HR20-700. Channels 480 and 481 everything passes. I think I have the side car dish...the software version is 0X18A downloaded on 8/28 @ 4:49am. And I'm having no problems with the H20 receiver. Thanks Jack


----------



## dwenn (Oct 26, 2006)

1) I have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20
2) I have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly 
3) I have a Slimline dish installed
4)  Confused here as slimline dish says it has an internal multiswitch no other multiswitch If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM
5) I can get your locals via OTA direct line noting diplexed not available yet on D*
6) I get black screen on 498. 480/481 are fine.
------------

I need the following information:
1) What system you have (with manufacturer code) - HR20-700
2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration Yes with exception of question regarding
3) What DMA you are a part of: Albany - Schenectady NY
3b) Please update your profile with your actuall city (or post your actual city) Schoharie, NY


----------



## evad (Sep 18, 2007)

1) h20
2) yes
3) slimline
4) no
5) yes
6) no
7) buffalo ny


----------



## arxaw (Jul 13, 2003)

HR20-700 software 0X19D
BBand Converters are installed correctly
Slimline dish
No multiswitch
No HD LIL
ch 480 = OK
ch 481 = OK
ch 498 = Black Screen

Little Rock, Arkansas DMA SD LIL only. No HD LIL


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Thanks so far for all the replies... you guys are helping out....
> Coud you also post what software version you are running on your systems.


Ox18a Last updated 8/28

THANKS Earl


----------



## rjdalejr (Dec 13, 2006)

1) HR20-700 (0x19a)
2) Meets all 6 conditions
3) DMA 6 - DFW
3b) Garland, TX

Both 480 and 481 indicate my system is configured correctly.

When toggling between 481 and 498 using previous channel, I see the congradulations fram every time.

When toggling between 480 and 498 using previous channel, I see either a grey frame or the congradualtions frame. I toggled 10 times and every other time the screen was grey.

When I first starting testing it, I wasnt seeing the congradulations frame at all. I was seeing a static frame from a FOX channel with what appeared to be a female sports person. When I realized there was an issue and decided to test more in depth, I never saw the frame from FOX again... I was not watching FOX prior to the testing. Verry odd...


----------



## eaglesfan27 (Jun 17, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


1. I have 2 HR-100's and a H20.
2. Yes, converters are properly installed. 
3. I'm 99% sure it is an AT-9 that I have installed.
4. Yes, I have a WB68
5. I don't get locals in HD, yet, except via an antennae.
6. My H20 works on all 3 channels, but both HR20's do not get 498. They both get a proper message on 480 and 481.

I'm just outside of Baton Rouge, LA.


----------



## Tibs (Jul 6, 2007)

HAH I just went to 498 and the Spirit of Japan DOD I had paused is what I see....When I go to 480 or 481 channels it works, when I go back to 498 there is the VOD I had paused.

I downloaded the latest CE last night (I was on national release) - It didnt change the behavior of the screen. I just started a DOD to see if it worked and then saw rjdalejr's post.

If I go to live TV and come back the screen is gray. If I pause the HD DOD it comes back.

Now I have the confirmation screen. I'm convinced this is a software bug with the slide.

EDIT: For Clarification.


----------



## eaglesfan27 (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh yeah, I'm running Ox18a last updated 8/29/07.


----------



## mridan (Nov 15, 2006)

I reported last night that all test channels were working except for channel 498 slide on samsung tv. Woke up this morning and now channel 498 slide working on samsung,I didn't do anything, turned on tv tuned to channel and there it was.Both the HR20's are now receiving all test channels properly.


----------



## starbuck99 (Jan 26, 2007)

mridan said:


> I reported last night that all test channels were working except for channel 498 slide on samsung tv. Woke up this morning and now channel 498 slide working on samsung,I didn't do anything, turned on tv tuned to channel and there it was.Both the HR20's are now receiving all test channels properly.


Have HR20-700 Channels 480 and 481 ok 498 blank screen


----------



## directvfreak (Feb 1, 2006)

1) HR20-100s
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations) YES! and pass on 480,481
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar)
4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68
5) You can get your locals in HD
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels...
------------

I need the following information:
1) What system you have (with manufacturer code)
2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration 6 times! (really 4)
3) Columbus Ohio
3b) Westerville Ohio

480,481 working but black screen on 498.
The weird thing is on my H20 and HR20-700, all of the channels so it must just be that box and channel 498. 

Matt


----------



## shadez2270 (Sep 20, 2007)

Just happened to think about it and I have no idea if it makes a difference or not to you Earl, but in addition to the slimline dish we have a small dish for our D* locals (sat 72.5)

If this isn't useful info please feel free to delete this post so this thread doesn't get cluttered.


----------



## Chaser_M (Sep 20, 2007)

1) HR20-700
2) Yes
3) AT9
4) WB68
5) Yes
6) No problems
------------


1) HR20-700
2) Checked and OK
3) Atlanta DMA -receive locals in HD
3b) Cumming, GA


----------



## ngoldenm (Sep 6, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> 
> 1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20, H20, H21
> *Yes.*
> ...


Hope this helps Earl. Thanks.


----------



## Fish Man (Apr 22, 2002)

Here's another data point that might mean something.

Since I'm quivering in anticipation of all the new HD, like so many are, I've flipped to channel 498 many times.

I had no problem whatsoever until:

I looked at my signal strengths this morning (another effect of nerdishly anticipating the new HD  ), and I got the notorious, "need to interrupt signal strength test to do signal strength test" bug. This was, of course, followed by the "can't interrupt live TV to show live TV" bug that required a reboot.

So, I reboot.

When the box comes back up, the first thing I do is flip to 498.

Black screen. (first time ever in maybe 10 or more "views" of this channel, all of which worked perfectly previously).

I waited about 30 - 45 seconds to make sure it was a "real" black screen and the box simply wasn't "taking its sweet time" tuning it in.

It was a real black screen.

I hit "pause". This brought up a freeze-frame *of the last frame of the channel I was previously tuned to!!*

I hit "play". The nanosecond that I hit play, the freeze-frame from the previous channel disappeared and the "congratulations" slide popped in!

This jibes with the theory I've been espousing in the previous thread that the boxes may just have some "difficulty" knowing what to do with a static image in 1080i, and MPEG4.

I flipped around to various channels and then back to 498 a couple of times. Absolutely perfect (slide appears fairly promptly after tuning to 498) ever since this one little glitch.

Also, for the record, both of my HR20's have always indicated success on 480 and 481. My lowest signal strengths on 103(b) are in the mid-90's and several of them are 100.

Equipment:

Slimline
WB68
HR20-700 (the receiver I observed this interesting quirk on).
HR20-100 (always received 498 perfectly).
R10.

New Orleans DMA.


----------



## mdavej (Jan 31, 2007)

mdavej said:


> 1) Check
> 2) Check. Had a diplexer on one of my non-HD receivers and removed it. No change in signals on my HD receivers.
> 3) AT9
> 4) No switch
> ...


Update: Now version 019D on HR20. No change. Also no signal on even transponders for 99b and 103a.


----------



## MichiganFan (Jul 1, 2006)

1) HR20-700
2) Installed, duplexers removed
3) Slimline
4) Truckline 35-TRDTV48 (DTV rep said I didn't need a new switch)
5) Locals OK
6) None of the 3 show (searching for satellite...)

------------

Detroit, MI

Is the problem the multiswitch? If ONLY the three listed will work, is this documented anywhere? I have a tech coming on Monday and if this is THE problem, it might be able to save some time. Thanks!


----------



## Shad (May 29, 2007)

I have an HR20-700 that sees the confirmation screen, and a HR20-100 that cannot see it, just a black screen.
BBC are installed
Slimline installed
WB68 multiswitch installed
locals not available in HD
480 and 481 work fine on both units
I am in the Springfield, MO DMA, so i pull locals off of 72.5
I live in Northern Arkansas



Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


----------



## Madison Hawk (Jul 10, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> 
> I need the following information:
> 1) What system you have (with manufacturer code)
> ...


1) HR20-700
2) Yes
3) Madison, WI
3b) Oregon, WI 53575

I have two HR20-700 receivers and two H20-600 receivers. Both of the H20s work fine and one of the HR20s works fine. On the other HR20, Channels 480 and 481 work fine on both tuners, but Channel 498 works on one tuner but not on the other.


----------



## ctsmd (Aug 9, 2007)

1. HR 20-100, HR 20-700 x 2
2. Bbands Correct
3. Slimline
4. WB616
5. Yes for Locals
6. Confirmation on 498, Sat message 103(b) on 481.


----------



## delbert (Jul 22, 2007)

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... (2HR20-100's)
You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations) - Confirmed
3) You have Slimline dish installed - Confirmed
4) If you have a multiswitch... None visible, but it is a July professional installation for two HR20's.) You can get your locals in HD - Yes - Pittsburgh locals.
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels...No problems.
------------


----------



## delbert (Jul 22, 2007)

Supplement to previous post because I misunderstood.

On one HR20 100, All 3 test channels confirm proper hookup. On the second HR20 100, One tuner gives the proper message, the other tuner indicates "searching for signal" on all 3 channels.


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

I reported earlier this morning that both my HR20s would work going to 480 and 481, but only got the gray screen on 498. Well, the following trick got both my HR20s to receive the static slide on 498:

1. went directly to 498 and got gray screen.
2. jumped directly to channel 481, got successful test message
3. did channel-down to channel 480, got successful test message
4. jumped directly to 498, success. 

This worked on both my HR20s. I also verified that it worked on both tuners using this method:

1. Changed channel to a local channel and started a recording.
2. Changed channel to 498, got static slide successfully
3. Changed channel to a national SD channel and started a recording. (I now have two concurrent recordings going.)
4. Changed channel to the original local channel that is currently recording and stopped the recording.
5. Changed the channel to 498, got static slide successfully.


----------



## smileyw (Jan 19, 2007)

Don't know why, but mine started working! Had lots of rain last night, maybe it cleared something up. Who knows, but I don't really care  (Did do the CE last night on my HR20, but it didn't work right after the CE either) 480,481 worked perfectly the whole time (except for during the rain).

W


----------



## Rakul (Sep 3, 2007)

Rakul said:


> 1) Yes
> 2) Yes and Yes
> 3) Yes - Slimline
> 4) No multiswitch - Do have two dual barrel grounding blocks to ground all 4 lines
> ...





Earl Bonovich said:


> Thanks so far for all the replies... you guys are helping out....
> Coud you also post what software version you are running on your systems.


0x18a here


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> Channel 481 Searching for Signal
> 
> HR20-700 (x2)
> Configuration Confirmed
> Fresno, CA


Software version 0x19a

Signal strength fluctuating over past few days

odd transponders on 103b were in the teens and twenties
even transponders on 103b were all zeros

last night odd transponders rose some, evens still all zero

this morning one odd transponder at 29, rest in thirties
even transponders are filling in now... highest 16 two still zero


----------



## swans (Jan 23, 2007)

1. DMA is 59, Mobile, AL, no HD locals available yet, receive SD locals.

2. Slimline dish on pole mount. Ground is to pole via wire on double cable.

3. Around 40' run to WB68 multiswitch. 4 cables in 6 cables out.

4. Around 25' run to HR20-700, software 0x18a, 480 shows 103 B-
Band Odd (13V) BBC confirmed, 481 shows 103 B-Band Even (18V) BBC confirmed. Swapped both tuners to both channels, both okay. HDTV is native on, Format is letterbox, TV is 4:3, and Resolutions are all. 498 shows blank screen and receiver switches to 720P.

5. Around 30' run to HR20-700, software 0x18a, 480 shows 103 B-
Band Odd (13V) BBC confirmed, 481 shows 103 B-Band Even (18V) BBC confirmed. Swapped both tuners to both channels, both okay. HDTV is native on, Format is stretch, TV is 16:9, and Resolutions are 720P and 1080I. 498 shows blank screen and receiver switches to 720P. ( I do have OTA setup for locals in HD on this one.)

6. Have third device which is Philips DSR708 around 35' from switch.

7. Have attempted all known remedies without success.


----------



## cmkratt (Dec 7, 2006)

1) I have two HR20-700s
2) I have b-band converters properly installed with no diplexers, and channels 480 & 481 come up fine (and 499 returned the searching for signal message)
3) I have a slimline dish
4) I don't have a multiswitch
5) I get my locals in HD OTA, but not they're not yet availalbe through DirecTV
6) Most of the day yesterday, I only got a blck screen when tuning to 498. Last night I was finally successful in getting the slide show on 498 on both of my receivers, but the slide doesn't come up consistently. Most of the time, I have to change to either 72, 73, and then 498, or I have to go 494, 493, 498. It's not a problem with one tuner versus the other because I've been able to tune the slide show on with both tuners on each receiver. 

I'm part of the Mobile/Pensacola market, and my profile location is up-to-date.


----------



## AlbertZeroK (Jan 28, 2006)

1) 3x HR20-700, 1x HR20-100
2) Yes
3) AT9
4) WB616 & SWM5 (with special DirecTV Splitter)
5) No HD Locals (NY Affiliates in MPEG2 via Waivers)
6) 480 & 481 OK. 498 Black/Gray. (On all 4 recievers)

DMA - Lynchburg, VA My Zip 23923

Software Version 0x18a on all.


----------



## cmkratt (Dec 7, 2006)

cmkratt said:


> 1) I have two HR20-700s
> 2) I have b-band converters properly installed with no diplexers, and channels 480 & 481 come up fine (and 499 returned the searching for signal message)
> 3) I have a slimline dish
> 4) I don't have a multiswitch
> ...


Software version is 0x18a


----------



## msngr7 (Sep 15, 2007)

msngr7 said:


> 1) 2 x HR20-700
> 2) B-Band converters installed
> 3) AT9 dish installed
> 4) no multiswitch
> ...


Additional data: 
On #1 - removed even BBC #2 and re-connected sat feed to HR20 and tuner 2 works again. I think I need a new BBC for that one.

On #2 498 only shows up if I do a 480 or 481 to 498 channel switch sequence. Any other channel before I switch to 498 I get black screen.


----------



## clayface1000 (Apr 18, 2006)

I don' t think this is a resolution/display compatibility issue. I have a CRT RPTV which, of course, will display any resolution in its native format and I get a blackscreen on 498 no matter what I do.

All other tests (480, 481, transponder signal strengths, etc.) are otherwise fine.


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

msngr7 said:


> Additional data:
> On #1 - removed even BBC #2 and re-connected sat feed to HR20 and tuner 2 works again. I think I need a new BBC for that one.
> 
> On #2 498 only shows up if I do a 480 or 481 to 498 channel switch sequence. Any other channel before I switch to 498 I get black screen.


My 2 HR20-700's are working fine, but this black screen issue reminds me of a similar problem with my HD locals a year ago. My original HR20-700 exhibited the same behavior at least once a day when switching between a HD local and a mpeg-2 channel. I spent a long time with D* technical trying to resolve the problem and finally did by swapping out the HR20-700 for a new one.

I'm not sure, but there may be a hardware issue with the mpeg-4 circuitry on old units. I think that my bad one was manufactured in 8-06.


----------



## cmkratt (Dec 7, 2006)

Dr. Booda said:


> I'm not sure, but there may be a hardware issue with the mpeg-4 circuitry on old units. I think that my bad one was manufactured in 8-06.


One of my HR20-700s was manufactured in Feb 2007, and I still have the black screen issue on 498.


----------



## Wildcat (Oct 3, 2006)

I get 480 and 481 indicating BBC working properly. 498 Black Screen on the HR20 here in Knoxville where we don't have locals in HD yet, so I can't answer that.

My H20 is working fine on all three channels.

Slimline Dish. Installed about 2 months ago.


Not sure if it will help, but I was getting Locals in HD using this HR20 when we lived in KC, so I know they work. However, when I was doing that, I was using component cables...and I'm now using HDMI...again, not sure if that will help or not.


----------



## K4SMX (May 19, 2007)

Two systems:

1) HR20-700 x 3 (FW ver. 0x19d), H20-600 x 2 (FW ver. 2038)

2) BBC's OK, no replacements required x 8

3) AU9-S/WNC x 3 (no issues, 103(b) 90+)

4) No multi-switches

5) Local HD's Yes (95+, ATL & WPB)

6) No prob's w/test channels


----------



## asunners (Jul 14, 2007)

1) 2 HR20-700s,1 H20
2) B-Band converters INSTALLED
3) Slimline dish installed
4) multiswitch is a WB68
5) locals in HD fine
6) all three channels are fine


----------



## chadiswar (Aug 28, 2006)

1x HR20-700, 1x HR20-100
B-Band Converters installed on both
Slimline dish
WB68 multiswitch
locals are fine - OTA on HR20-100 not installed
Black screen for498 on HR20-100 only, 480, 481 both come back fine
HR20-700 has no problems on any channel.
HR20-100, multiswitch were installed friday, 700 has worked before and after install


----------



## hobie346 (Feb 23, 2007)

1 HR20, 1 H20.
Both BBC's connected to HR-20, single BBC connecte to H-20
No diplextor.
Simline dish.
WB68 multiswitch.
I get my all my locals in HD via OTA and sat HD
no problems on any of the test channels
------------
HR20-700, H20-100
All systems go.
DMA SF bay area


----------



## delbert (Jul 22, 2007)

delbert said:


> Supplement to previous post because I misunderstood.
> 
> On one HR20 100, All 3 test channels confirm proper hookup. On the second HR20 100, One tuner gives the proper message, the other tuner indicates "searching for signal" on all 3 channels.


Sorry for the confusion. Found an in line amplifier in one cable. After removing it all 3 test channels are working properly on both tuners.


----------



## wilmot3 (Jul 24, 2007)

HR20-700 xo18a
Slimline 
WB-68: approx. 20ft to receiver
everything installed correctly 
Locals not up yet (DMA 53) receive NY HD networks 
Gray screen on 498 NO error message
480 and 481 checks out good


----------



## wildbill129 (Dec 22, 2006)

Good on 480 and 481, Grey Screen of DEATH on 498

HR-20-700 - 30' from Multi-Switch
5LNB-Slimline (Installed 2 weeks ago during upgrade to HR20 from HR10-250)
WB68 Multi-Switch 15' from dish
BBC's connected in back of HR20-700, previous 499 check OK
HD Locals OTA (no diplexer straight to antenna)
Located in Redding, CA 
103(b) TPs +85
HR20 is primary, Two other receivers on Multiswitch, my old HR10-250 and a D11
Running software vs. OX18a


----------



## tanasi (Nov 21, 2005)

One HR20-700 and 2 HR20-100

HR20-700 ox18a software
BBC's installed correctly
AT-9 Dish
WB68 multiswitch
Locals working Nashville DMA
all three pass both tuners

HR20-100 ox18a software
BBC's installed correctly
AT-9 Dish
WB68 multiswitch
Locals working Nashville DMA
all three sometimes pass, sometimes fail both tuners

HR20-100 ox18a software 
BBC's installed correctly
AT-9 Dish
WB68 multiswitch
Locals working Nashville DMA
all three sometimes pass, sometimes fail both tuners

now it is looking like both HR20-100s have a bad tuner one. both exhibit the same symptoms, no signal or very low signal on the first few xsponders varying from, 1-5 to 1-8, normal on the rest of the xponders, fine on tuner two. Once you get passed 8 the signals are pretty much equal. Swapped the sat in cables, same result. Both HR20-100's behave eratically.


----------



## Dazed & Confused (Jun 13, 2007)

1. Yes
2. Yes
3. Slimline
4. No Multi-Switch
5. Yes
6. No - Everything is AOK

1. HR20-100 X2 - Both made in Mexico
2. Yes
3. Orlando

0x18a on both receivers


----------



## djr (Oct 4, 2006)

HR20-700 #1
Tuner 1 & 2 connected (both RG6)
HDMI connection to HD TV
Channel 480 & 481 good (channel 499 was good)
Channel 498 good

HR20-700 #2
Tuner 1 connected (no SWM - RG59)
S-Video connection to SD TV
Channel 480 & 481 good (channel 499 was good)
Channel 498 - grey screen - no slide - no searching for satellite
tried switching through channels, then returning to 498 (several times) - no change. also tried tuning both HR20s to 498 without success.

WB68 Multiswitch
AT9 dish

is it is because of the single tuner?
I kinda hate to switch the HR20s since you never know what might happen after a power-down.


----------



## thommason (Aug 18, 2007)

Good on 480 and 481, black screen on 498

HR-20-700 - 25' from Multi-Switch
5LNB-Slimline (Installed 3 weeks ago during upgrade to HR20 from HR10-250)
WB68 Multi-Switch 50' from dish
BBC's connected in back of HR20-700, previous 499 check OK
HD Locals OTA (no diplexer straight to antenna)
Located in Oak Ridge, TN
103(b) TPs 86-97
HR20 is primary, Two other receivers on Multiswitch, my old HR10-250 and a Phillips SDTivo
Running software vs. 0x19d
all cabling is RG-6

quite reproducable - have tried all the tricks (pause,receiver on and off, ch 71, 72, reboot, recording two channels etc) without success


----------



## HBKDinobot (Sep 15, 2007)

Only 498 fails... Grey screen.

1) Yes
2) Yes
3) AT9 (SideCar) 
4) No Multiswitch. Connected strait to dish.
5) HD Locals not available. 
6) Grey Screen on 498. None of the "fixes" work.

------------

1) HR20-700
2) Yes
3) Tucson, AZ (No HD Locals abailable)
3b) Tucson, AZ


----------



## gr8reb8 (Aug 21, 2006)

thommason said:


> quite reproducable - have tried all the tricks (pause,receiver on and off, ch 71, 72, reboot, recording two channels etc) without success


Try 481, 480, 498. Or, 480, 481, 498 instead.
That is what got my two hr20-700s going. (on/off, trick plays, 71, 72, 498 did not work for me). I never did a reset and I'm running the last national release software.


----------



## Iwanthd (Oct 18, 2006)

Slimline Dish
2 WB68 (cascaded)
2 HR20-100 (0X18A on both)
1 H20-600 (0X2024)
BBC's on all 3
Denver DMA receive MPEG-4 locals
All 3 pass 498
All 3 pass 480 and 481
103b signal strength on HR20-100's is in the 80's across the board
103b signal strength on H20-600 80's and 90's across the board

Also have 2 HR10-250's all is well

P.S. Need SWM!!!


----------



## Jackson Gary (Sep 16, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


HR20-10
B-Band Convertors Properly Installed
Slimline Dish
No Multi-Switch: RG6 From Dish To Receiver
No Local Channels Are Available
Get Black Screen On Channel 498
Correct Response On Channels 480 & 481
All six items listed above have been double checked
Signals On 103b are above 90 for all sixteen transponders
ox18a software upgrade
New Martinsville, West Virginia 26155


----------



## vangiesk (Jul 2, 2007)

1) HR20-100 Software 0x18a
2) Yes...B-Bands installed properly. No Tricks...direct to HR
3) AT9 (side car) 
4)WB68 Multiswitch
5) Yes....I can get HD locals
6) Problem 480 is SFS 
481 is 103 B-Band Even (18v). BBC Confirmed working.
498 SFS

I need the following information:
1) HR20-100S (Mexico) 
2) Yes...double checked the list
3) Detroit, MI
3b) Utica, MI


----------



## rynning (Jan 29, 2007)

I just talked to my brother who thought he was ready for HD, but he's getting all zeros or dashes on 103(b). What should he do?

Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20, H20, H21-- H20 600, 0x2024
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations) -- YES
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed -- AT9
4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM -- Channel Vision C-0310 RF Amplifier and splitter
5) You can get your locals in HD Yes
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels...

498: "Searching for satellite signal"
480: "Searching for satellite signal"
481: "Searching for satellite signal"

Thanks!
------------

I need the following information:
1) What system you have (with manufacturer code) H20 600, software 0x2024
2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration Yes
3) What DMA you are a part of: AKA, what City are you getting your locals from. Dallas
3b) Please update your profile with your actuall city (or post your actual city)


----------



## jkast (Sep 4, 2007)

498 fails -- Grey screen 

Two hr20-100's, installed 1 month ago by a DirecTV installer:

1 Yes
2 Yes
3 Slimline
4 two zinwell WB68s ( also have 2hd Tivos and 2 other receivers)
5 Midland, MI -- No HD Locals yet
6 480 and 481 are fine, but 498 id a grey screen. Fixes don't work


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

rynning said:


> I just talked to my brother who thought he was ready for HD, but he's getting all zeros or dashes on 103(b). What should he do?
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> 
> ...


The switch needs to be a Zinwell WB68 (or WB616).

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## MitchNY (Apr 26, 2007)

1) HR20 -7 00
2) Slimline no multi-switch
3) NYC


----------



## HIGHWAY (Apr 11, 2007)

I Was Not Getting 498. I Was On Yes Hd Went To 498 Its On


----------



## jcwest (May 3, 2006)

1) HR20-700, S/W 19a
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED? Yes
3) AT9 (SideCar) 
4) multiswitch is a WB68
5) You can get your locals in HD? NO
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels... Get 480 & 481 498 gets black screen.

All transponders on 103(b) show between 95 & 98% signal.
I am in the Mobile/Pensacola DMA.

J C


----------



## netconcepts (Jan 20, 2007)

(1) H20-100
(2) B-Band Installed
(3) Slimline dish
(4) No Multiswitch
(5) Local HD is OK
(6) All three channels up. No sound on 498, unsure is there is supposed to be.
Charlotte, NC DMA

Thanks for your insight and expertise.



Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


----------



## BSHERRIS (Dec 11, 2006)

Earl:

If Directv wants any sort of real indicator how the receivers are handling the MP4 signal, they should put up a HD test loop on channel 498.

B.


----------



## fghocker (Nov 23, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


I have (2) HR-20 700, (1) HR-200 100, and (1) H20
All with proper B-Band converters installed. No "tricks"
WB68 Multiswitch
Not sure which dish (it is is 5 LNB) sorry, kind of new to this)
I can get my locals in HD (Los Angeles)

The HR-20 100 and H20 both receive all three channels with no problem. One of the HR-20 700 receives all three channels with no problem. However, the other HR-20 700 only receives on 481, not on 480 or 498. On 480 and 498 it says, "Searching for signals..." The only difference between the two HR-20 700 is that the one that is not receiving all three is networked to the internet and I have enabled the VOD on that one.

I live in Los Angeles. Thanks.


----------



## drsmeister (Sep 29, 2006)

My HR20-700 does not recieve channel 481 (Searching for signal)

1) HR20-700
2) Connected directly to AT9, no multiswitch
3) Philadelphia
3) Philadelphia PA


----------



## JacknJuls (Dec 14, 2006)

1. HR20-700
2. Connected direct to slimline
3. Spokane/Yakima/Tri-Cities -Locals are through non diplexed OTA not available from DTV yet.
4. Kennewick, WA

I get 480 and 481 indicating BBC working properly. 498 Black Screen


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


My H20-600, HR20-100, and HR20-700 were all showing 498 until just a little while ago, when the two DVRS lost 498. They still check good on 103b signal and 480 & 481 check good. The H20 still gets 498, but the two DVRs get blank screen.
1.HR20-100, 600, H20-600
2.B band converters on backs of receivers
3.AT-9 11 months old--shows signals from 70-95 on 103b
4.WB68
5. No OTA or HD locals; get NY DNS
6. Problem with blank screen on 498 on HR20s. Problem started within last hour or so and a reboot does nothing.

Locals are Huntington-Charleston WV and I am near Prestonsburg KY.


----------



## grizbear (Aug 9, 2007)

1. [2] HR20-100's [1 sat line connected to each, no splitters, line amps]

2. BBC's connected and 480, 481 report properly on both units. 498 displays slide on one unit [although not always and sometimes requires nudging by going to 480 and then back to 498] other receiver displays black screen consistently.

3. Slimline dish installed late August, as were the HR20's

4. No multiswitch, but runs of 100ft+, signal strength on for 103b is low to high 80's on both units, Mid 90's on 101.

5. No locals. DMA 167 Missoula MT-pigs fly & hell freezes over before DTV gets them here!

6. Both HR20's report correctly on 480 & 481. One will show 498 "Congrats" slide, but sometimes requires a visit to 480 and then back to 498. Other consistently shows black screen. Tried all the tricks mentioned, nothing has worked.

7 Software Version 0x18a on both.

Today, because I do have long lines, I installed a Zinwell WB616 powered multiswitch that I had been holding in reserve. It made NO DIFFERENCE at all. As before, one unit sort of works on 498, the other will not.

Getting fed up with F connectors, BBC's, Digging around the back of my HT setup and all this crash test dummy stuff&#8230;

Seriously I hope all this compiled evidence points to a successful end.


----------



## jknuckey (Sep 19, 2006)

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system: Yes, HR20
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended: Yes
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed: Yes, Sidecar
4) If you have a multiswitch: no multiswitch
5) You can get your locals in HD: Yes
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels: No.
------------

I need the following information:
1) What system you have (with manufacturer code): HR20-700
2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration: Yes
3) What DMA you are a part of: AKA, what City are you getting your locals from: Denver
3b) Please update your profile with your actuall city (or post your actual city)


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

HR-20 700 and H-20 600
Slimline dish
bbc's installed and functioning
Not sure about the mutliswitch. There is something there, nothing written on it, can best be described as looking like a metal W. 2 cables coming in and three going out. Two to HR-20 one to H-20 . Any ideas????? this is what i need help on
No locals

H-20 tests fine.
HR-20 gets the grey screen on 498. other test channels fine


----------



## jrcalver (Jan 21, 2004)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


I have a HR20-700 software ver. 0x019d
Both B-Band converts are installed no tricks
Slimline Dish
No Multi switch
I get my local HD channels via off-air antenna
I get 480 and 481 fine and I get 498 on one tuner but not the other.
I live in Huntsville, Alabama.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

HR20#1

1) YES - HR20-700 19A 
2) WB616 > SWM5
3) Slimline
4) WB616 > SWM5
5) No
6) Get all 3, but it takes one of the tricks to get 498. Specifcally tuning to it from 480>481. Once you have it, you can keep it for a while, but after multiple channel changes, you have to get back to it from 480>481.

HR20#2

1) HR20-700 19D
2) Yes. Dish passed 480/481 BBC test *
3) Slimline dish installed
4) WB616
5) No
6) Only get 480/481. Can not get 498 no matter which tricks I try. Have reset, repeated setup, reauthorized, pause/play, native ON/OFF etc.
* This location was able to provide 498 on another HR with the BBC's, and this receiver could get channel 498 through the SWM.

Edit: After reading a post elsewhere about how the HR20 changes channels, I tried this. According to the post, the HR20 flips tuners on channel changes. So 498>72>73>498 goes 1>2>1>2. So your first try on 498 is tuner one, then your second is Tuner 2. It seems this falls into what I am seeing on that it will only pull 498 on one tuner. So if I go 480(1) > 481(2) > 498(1), if it doesn't work, then repeating the process 480(2) > 481 (1) > 498 (2) then the HR is on a different tuner than it was the first time.


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

1) HR20-700 0x18a 
2) B-Band converters installed 
3) AT9 installed
4) WB68
5) Don't think I can get HD locals in Peoria IL -- get all my HD locals on the HR20 OTA
6) Only see black on 498 -- no searching, no auth issue, just black (see 480 and 481 checks fine)

1) HR20-700
2) yes, with caveat that HD locals arent avail yet in peoria
3) Peoria IL
3b) Peoria (not Minneapolis)


----------



## tabraha (Jan 23, 2007)

1) HR20-700
2) B-Band converters installed corectly
3) Slimline dish installed
4) No multiswitch
5) Local's in HD via OTA input, not via spotbeam
6) I get the grey screen problem.
------------

I need the following information:
1) HR20-700
2) Checkd configuration... correct
3) What DMA you are a part of: Columbia, SC market
3b) 29126

Hope this helps Earl.


----------



## David Ortiz (Aug 21, 2006)

David Ortiz said:


> Channel 481 Searching for Signal
> 
> HR20-700 (x2)
> Configuration Confirmed
> Fresno, CA





David Ortiz said:


> Software version 0x19a
> 
> Signal strength fluctuating over past few days
> 
> ...


now 480 searching for signal message flashing on intermittently from black screen
481 searching for signal
498 searching for signal message flashing on intermittently from black screen

odd transponders for 103b now in teens again, one is 20, one is zero
even transponders for 103b now all zero again


----------



## Tornillo (Apr 19, 2007)

1. D* HR20 & H20
2. Yes & Yes
3. AT-9
4. Yes
5. Yes, OTA Amarillo, Tx
6. Yes, bbc's working. HR20 is gray 498. H20 gets congrats.


----------



## CUIllini (Dec 3, 2006)

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... - HR20
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations) - Check
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed - Check
4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM - Unknown, but assumed check
5) You can get your locals in HD - Not available in my area
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels... 
------------

I need the following information:
1) HR20-700
2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration - see above
3) Not available
3b) Please update your profile with your actuall city (or post your actual city)

My issue is that I have to run through the steps to change the tuner (i.e. tune to 72, then 73, then 498) in order to view the slide. I've followed all of these threads loosely (I've been away on business for the last 3 days). Do I have an issue that I need to address? Does this issue warrant my posting here?


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

BSHERRIS said:


> Earl:
> 
> If Directv wants any sort of real indicator how the receivers are handling the MP4 signal, they should put up a HD test loop on channel 498.
> 
> B.


They should put up HD test loops on ALL of the planned channels


----------



## puckhead (Sep 22, 2007)

puckhead said:


> *UPDATE*
> 
> 1. HR-20
> 2. Yes- "Pro-install" (No tweaks, Works as advertised)
> ...


Per Earl's request: SW Ox18a


----------



## kvanpelt (Sep 12, 2007)

I need the following information:
1) HR20-100 H20-600
2) Yes - no multiswitches - directly to dish
3) Roanoke/Lynchburg - OTA for HDs
HR20 
480&481 work fine - grey/black on 498
H20
480,481&498 work fine

Observation - color (grey/black) of screen seems to match the selection for the pillar box bars. Don't know if that's any help or not.


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

vurbano said:


> They should put up HD test loops on ALL of the planned channels


They should do anything to communicate to their user base. For all we know, they're sending black on 498 right now. Are some people at this very moment getting the slide?


----------



## jwd45244 (Aug 18, 2006)

Thinker3932 said:


> They should do anything to communicate to their user base. For all we know, they're sending black on 498 right now. Are some people at this very moment getting the slide?


Yep, people are getting the slide (I am on 2 HR20s and am H20)


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

jwd45244 said:


> Yep, people are getting the slide (I am on 2 HR20s and am H20)


So it seems that several people with both H20 and HR20s are getting the slide only on the H20.

Can those users comment on their cable lengths? If they put the HR20 on the multiport switch that has the H20, any changes?

Sounds like a software issue on the HR20.


----------



## 506PIR (Sep 22, 2006)

1.hr20 > 498 = Ok
2.yes
3.slimline
4.wb68
5.yes
6.all Good To Go


----------



## acura1 (Nov 18, 2005)

You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20-700
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended-yes
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed-yes
4) If you have a multiswitch-no
5) You can get your locals in HD-OTA Huntsville,Decatur Alabama 
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels-480,481 0kay 498 black screen


----------



## claydough (Jun 13, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Your multiswitch is 100% the issue.
> You need a Zinwell WB68


Yep...Called D* and they have someone coming out Thursday to swap the multiswitch. The funny thing is, when I had the HR20 installed a couple of months ago I asked the tech if the multiswitch needed to be swapped. He said, "No, you will be fine".

Thanks Earl. Keep on keepin on.


----------



## Iceman5000 (Feb 16, 2007)

1) (2) HR20-700S
2) Connected directly to slimline
3) Chicago DMA.
3b) Valparaiso, IN
4) BBC's Connected Properly

All Test Channels function Properly


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

So my signal strength is only 48% on 99(b). 75% on 103(a) and 60% on 103(b). Does this mean I need a realignment?


----------



## TomD (Sep 25, 2006)

TomD said:


> 1) 1 H20 / 2 HR20s
> 2) Yes B-Band Converters installed properly and as recommended
> 3) AT9
> 4) WB68
> ...


Software: 0x19a (now with latest CE 0x19d...still have same issues)


----------



## vurbano (May 15, 2004)

Thinker3932 said:


> So my signal strength is only 48% on 99(b). 75% on 103(a) and 60% on 103(b). Does this mean I need a realignment?


60% on 103(b)? YES you need peaking.


----------



## boulder_gp (Apr 1, 2003)

1) HR20-700 (0x18a)
2) B-Band converters correctly installed
3) Slimline dish installed
4) Zinwell WB68 multiswitch
5) OTA locals in HD (not available from D* yet)
6) 480 - BBC confirmed working
481 - BBC confirmed working
498 - gray screen only

-----------
1) HR20-700 (0x18a)
2) Double checked
3) Des Moines-Ames, IA
3b) West Des Moines, IA


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


 1) HR20-100
2) BBC'S installed correctly no multiswitch, no diplexer, slimline, locals come in hd just fine also 498/480/481 works fine.
3) Las Vegas NV


----------



## LarryA (Sep 5, 2006)

I have two HR20's, I have the AT9 dish and I am in Los Angeles. On one of the HR 20-100's I get all three channels without problem. On the other one, I get 498 on one tuner, and I get 481. On channel 480, I get searching for satellite signal. The D* technician was at my house today and fixed my signal strength for 103(b) and It is in the 80's and high 70's on the three tuners that get signal. We replaced the BBC on the tuner that doesn't work, and it still did not. We changed lines in and it worked on one but not on the other. We tried all permutations, but it never came up. By the way, I get two tuner signals on all other satellites. We agreed that it must be software related, and he left. I hope this is helpful.


----------



## cb7214 (Jan 25, 2007)

1) HR20-700
2) Everything Checks out i have 2 HR20-700's one works correcty for channel 498 the other does not, I have a SWM module nothing fancy running 2 HR20's and 1 legacy DVR, channels 480 and 481 are giving the BBC ok message on the HR20-700 not getting 498
3) Saginaw MI, no HD locals via D*
3b) Actually city is in profle Saginaw MI


----------



## biggie4852 (Jul 9, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


1. 3-HR20-700 1-H20-600
2. Installed and signal verify on 480,481,and 498
3.Yes If the 5LNB Ka/Ku dish.is also call the slimline.
4. Yes WB68
5.Yes
6. No and we get 5 local here in HD..

1. We don't need no stinking code.... Actually what codes do you want?
2. All thing appear to be ok
3. DMA Los Angles 
4. Victorville distance surburb in San Bernardino County


----------



## Inches (Jan 5, 2005)

1) HR20-700 (700)
2) Connected directly to slimline
3) San Francisco, DMA.
3b) San Mateo, CA

My HR20-700 gets all 3 channels perfectly.


----------



## vegasflyby (Aug 7, 2007)

1. HR20-100
2. BBC directly connected 
3. Las Vegas DMA 
3b. North Las Vegas, NV


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

vurbano said:


> 60% on 103(b)? YES you need peaking.


...and who pays for that?


----------



## CTJon (Feb 5, 2007)

Hr20
BBC installed OK
WB68
Slimline
Hartford /New Haven DMA
actual live in Granby CT
480 fine
481 searching for satellite 771
498 fine on both tuners
locals fine in HD

CORRECTION: My symptoms bothered me so I traced back my cables back to where they come into the house. I found 2 additional splitters, probably from my first DVR installation. If my network guys did cabling like the installers I'd fire them. After tracing all the cables to make sure, I removed those two and low and behold - EVERYTHING WORKS. I get 480, 481 and 498. Signal strength for 103b is up in the 90s for all, didn't get even transponders on 103b before this.

I know people with issues have checked it all but check again - trace all the cables all the way.

I'm ready D* - bring it on.


----------



## TomMac (Dec 23, 2006)

Receive 480/481 Blank or dark screen on 498

1) HR20-700 connceted driectly to dish.
2) AT9 w/filters installed September 2006 by DirecTV
3) Dayton, OH - DMA
3b) Kettering
I receive locals OTA

Low signal levels on 99b, 103a & 103b most are below 80 only a few above 80.


----------



## Baldmaga (Sep 1, 2007)

1) HR-20
2) Connected.
3) Slimline
4) WB68
5) Locals via OTA bunny ears
6) 480-Pass, 481-Pass, 498-Grey
------------

1) -700
2) Double Checked.
3) Lafayette, Louisiana


----------



## sseong (Mar 9, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Are you having issues with one of the three channels?
> As I am looking just for those that are having problems.


oops. I thought you are just collecting data... I didn't relialze that you are asking only for the people with problem... sorry.


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I have resolved my HR20-100 test channel inconsistancy.
Since I first installed my SWM-5 a few months back. I have added a new TV in my office w/ PIP. I also added an H21 and an HR20-100. Those boxes replaced a single tuner enabled SD D* Tivo. So with a set w/ PIP I add available 3 tuners. I moved the cable connected to the deavtivated TIVO to the new HR20-100. It simply didn't occur to me that this would be an issue down the road. I'm not even sure I realised i had done that.

Anyway.... I discovered today that that I mistakenly connected one tuner of the HR20-100 to the WB68 and the other tuner to the SWM-5 legacy port. :nono2:  

I have now connected both cables to the WB68 and has resolved my test channel problem.


----------



## newsbreaker (Sep 14, 2007)

HDTVsportsfan said:


> I'm pretty sure I have resolved my HR20-100 test channel inconsistancy.
> Since I first installed my SWM-5 a few months back. I have added a new TV in my office w/ PIP. I also added an H21 and an HR20-100. Those boxes replaced a single tuner enabled SD D* Tivo. So with a set w/ PIP I add available 3 tuners.
> 
> Anyway.... I discovered today that that I mistakenly connected one tuner of the HR20-100 to the WB68 and the other tuner to the SWM-5 legacy port. :nono2:
> ...


Data that I'm sure is the key to diagnosing every else's problem.


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

newsbreaker said:


> Data that I'm sure is the key to diagnosing every else's problem.


...not for those of us with everything connected to a WB68


----------



## HDTVsportsfan (Nov 29, 2005)

I certainly hope it does help someone else down the road.


----------



## ticket (Mar 5, 2007)

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... H20 600, 0x2038
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... YES
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed -- slimline
4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM --no
5) You can get your locals in HD ...Yes and no (see below)
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels...no

I need the following information:
1) What system you have (with manufacturer code) ...H20 600, software 0x2038
2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration ..Yes
3) What DMA you are a part of: AKA, what City are you getting your locals from.... NY.

I get my locals from sat 99b
1-8 100 100 94 98 96 98 na na 
and then it rescans , I see transponder 2 go from 100 then to 0 ,then after a minute goes back to 100 
The same thing with trans. 6
Never happen before until today
Now I know the H20-600 runs hot so I have a laptop cooler under the receiver 
Vantec LapCool 3

Update ....It seems that my MPEG-4 locals are holding up


----------



## drewx420 (Sep 9, 2006)

drewx420 said:


> 1) 2 HR20
> 2) New B-band properly installed, no tricks.
> 3) Slimline
> 4) WB68
> ...


I wanted to update my situation. I was able to get the second HR20 to receive the slide. I turned native on. I tuned to 980 and went channel up from there. when I got to 498 it was still remained black. I paused it for about 30 seconds. I pressed play. still black. I fast forward x2 and it hicupped and bingo there it was.

Thats what happened for what its worth.


----------



## tinyiota (Feb 9, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> I need the following information:
> 1) What system you have (with manufacturer code)
> 2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration
> 3) What DMA you are a part of: AKA, what City are you getting your locals from.
> 3b) Please update your profile with your actuall city (or post your actual city)


Grey Screen on 498. 480/481 "B Band converter confirmed working".

1) HR20-700

2) BBCs directly connected to HR20, then to WB68, then to AT9 + sidecar, I do not get locals in HD. Not available in this area. I get one local OTA in hd.

3) Altoona/Johnstown/State College.


----------



## clevfandad (May 24, 2007)

positives on all checklist items except multiswith model #. Too old to go up there. I'm getting signals from 103b on tuner 1, but all zeros on tuner 2. Both tuners work great on all other satellites.

I have HR20-700, replaced bbc's with new ones. No change tuner 2. In Sacramento, CA. area. I get "searching" screen wheneve tuner 2 is involved. Get "Congatulations" every other time I try.


----------



## mocatering (Oct 26, 2005)

I have the same problem.



drsmeister said:


> My HR20-700 does not recieve channel 481 (Searching for signal)
> 
> 1) HR20-700
> 2) Connected directly to AT9, no multiswitch
> ...


----------



## mocatering (Oct 26, 2005)

See below



Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

drewx420 said:


> I wanted to update my situation. I was able to get the second HR20 to receive the slide. I turned native on. I tuned to 980 and went channel up from there. when I got to 498 it was still remained black. I paused it for about 30 seconds. I pressed play. still black. I fast forward x2 and it hicupped and bingo there it was.
> 
> Thats what happened for what its worth.


If you reset your receiver do you still get 498? This worked for me once then I reset and it didn't work any more.


----------



## Shad (May 29, 2007)

Why would the slide be available on my HR20-700, but just a black screen on my HR20-100?

They are both hooked up the same way.


----------



## byron (Nov 15, 2004)

1) Yes - HR20-700 (2 units)
2) Yes 
3) Yes - AU9
4) Yes - WB68
5) Yes - (OTA and HD LIL)
6) Yes - Successful on all 3 test channels... BRING ON THE HD!


----------



## beenwatchintv (Feb 1, 2007)

1. HR20 - 700
2. Yes
3. Slimline
4. None Installed
5. No Locals available Charleston WV.
6. BBC test pass

Cannot see slide on 498 on one HR20 - 700. The other one is fine.


----------



## rabit ears (Nov 18, 2005)

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20, H20, H21 HR20-700
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations) OK
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed Slimline
4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM WB68
5) You can get your locals in HD OK
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels...
Tuner 1
480 - 103b Odd - OK
481 - 103b Even - No Joy
498 - OK
Tuner 2
480 - 103b Odd - OK
481 - 103b Even - OK
498 - OK

This is my fourth HR20 since July 2. I used four different B Band Converters and got the above results with all four.

I'm not missing anything as of this moment, but I will be as soon as they turn the new HD channels on. Is the "grandfather" on HD services out of altruism or is this a way of deflecting legal action because we're technically not paying for what we're not getting?

What a disaster. If D* called me right now and agreed to cancel my service at no charge upon the return of the "leased" equipment I'd be gone in a flash. The other options may not be any better, but they sure can't be any worse.


----------



## beenwatchintv (Feb 1, 2007)

Update: I just hit the trick play advance button while on channel 498 and the slide popped up for the first time. Both HR20 - 700 now display the slide. Go figure!


----------



## rjc (Jan 26, 2006)

beenwatchintv said:


> Update: I just hit the trick play advance button while on channel 498 and the slide popped up for the first time. Both HR20 - 700 now display the slide. Go figure!


What is the trick play advance button? Please let me know so I can try


----------



## LGM2007 (Dec 17, 2006)

Receive 480,481, 498, as well as Locals in HD
Setup below


----------



## clayface1000 (Apr 18, 2006)

I had orignally posted yesterday that I didn't think this was a resolution/display compatibility issue, because I have a CRT RPTV which, of course, will display any resolution in its native format and I get a blackscreen on 498 no matter what I do.

I failed to provide the other necessary data, which is posted below.  My apologies for the omission:

Receiver: HR20-700
BBCs: connected & working
Dish: AT-9
Multiswitch: Unknown (how do you determine this? I'm a longtime Dishnetwork guy, but I don't know much about Directv's switches, etc.)
Locals: I've "moved" so I don't know if I can receive my MPEG-4 locals. I recall I did before moving about a year ago. Of course, I do receive the MPEG-2 networks just fine on channel 80, etc.
DMA: New York (although I'm in Los Angeles)

I have never received any picture on 498 and have tried every "trick" mentioned on this board. (72,73, 498. Pausing for 30 seconds. Rebooting. Rescanning satellites. Rehitting my account.)

480 and 481 are fine, and all applicable transponders at all five satellite locations are A-OK.

I even talked with a tech support CSR, who knew less than me about the problem!


----------



## SoGaShelby (Sep 23, 2007)

1) Yes; HR20-700
2) Yes and Yes
3) Yes; Slimline
4) Yes; WB68
5) Yes; OTA only
6) Yes; "BBC confirmed working" on 480 & 481, only grey screen on 498

1) HR20-700
2) Yes
3) Tallahassee, FL
4) Boston, GA

TV is older Mitsubishi and does not support 720p. Setup in HR-20 was modified to remove this resolution. Also, using splitters on incoming feeds from dist to support 2 WB68s. Corresponding inputs on WB68s are on same splitter.


----------



## PMKMDJ (Aug 23, 2006)

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20, H20, H21 - HR20
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations) Yes
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed - Slimline
4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM - WB68
5) You can get your locals in HD - No, not available in Omaha
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels... - Just 498
------------

I need the following information:
1) What system you have (with manufacturer code) HR20 Manufacturer Code 100
2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration Yes
3) What DMA you are a part of: AKA, what City are you getting your locals from. Omaha
3b) Please update your profile with your actuall city (or post your actual city)


----------



## PhillyFan (Sep 21, 2007)

I can get the slide to pop up on 498 by switching to any MPEG-4 local then returning to 498. Worked yesterday to get rid of the gray screen, just had it work again tonight. The channel 72/73 trick did not work- I haven't tried some of the other tricks which have been suggested. 480 and 481 have never been a problem. Receiver: HR20-100; Local channels: Philadelphia; Dish: slimline; both B-band converters hooked up clean; multiswitch: don't know the name, but its big, unpowered, installed with the HR20 last month (installer said it could drive up to 8 receivers). Hope this helps.


----------



## sonofjay (Aug 30, 2006)

beenwatchintv said:


> Update: I just hit the trick play advance button while on channel 498 and the slide popped up for the first time. Both HR20 - 700 now display the slide. Go figure!


Hey, thanks for posting! This worked for me too. Just kept bouncing back and forth between 30sec slip and back and it popped up. I've repeated this test and just used "pause" and then play it it worked too. Screen is always grey when I first hit it but doing the trick play, pause/play brings it back.

Thanks.


----------



## Med 28 (Sep 4, 2007)

HR20-700
bbc installed
wb616
OTA direct to hr20 (no local hd with D*)
Live Aurora Nebraska HD channels LIncoln,hastings,Grand Island DMA
5 LNB (I think its a sidecar
get 480 and 481 fine
Grey blank screen on 489
did every trick here
2158 CDT 22SEP update: The Jump Forward Jump Back trick working now for First time have to use every time after swicthing tunners.
__________________
D* since early 95 PREMIER,HD,ST/SF,EI/SF,Hotpass
HR20-700,R15-300(2),DTVtivo 100,D-11,D10(2)
WB616,No local HD withD*,OTA direct to HR20
WS mitb. 56 crt HDMI, Networked
READY TO BY ANOTHER HDTV

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Last edited by Med 28 : Today at 10:00 PM. Reason: Update Trick play working now


----------



## hahler2 (Sep 19, 2006)

1) I have an HR20
2) B-Band converters are properly installed
3) Slimline dish installed
4) My multiswitch is wrong. it is a zimwell sam-6806 6x8 multiswitch
5) N/A
6) 480 and 481 work fine. 498 on tuner 1 gives me a black screen, tuner 2 says searching for satellite signal. Also I have very poor signal on sat 103(b). Many transponders are 60 and below.
------------

I need the following information: 
1) HR20-700
2) Yes I triple checked everything
3) Sioux Falls, SD
3b) Ashton, SD

Earl, since my sat signal is so poor and I have the wrong multiswitch, should I call D* and get a tech out here?


----------



## DCappy (Sep 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


I'm a newbie.

Part 1
1) HR20
2) B-Band - No Tricks
3) Slmline - 5lnb
4) No multiswitch
5) Get local channels in SD from D*, No OTA because of mountians
6) Yes with a fix

Part 2
1) Directv HR20-100 0x18a
2) Checked twice. 2 cable from ant. to receiver(used 75 of old cband cable)
3) DMA #141, Medford, OR
4) Rogue River, OR

480 = Ok
481 = Ok
498 = Grey/Black Screen. 
Fix = Push Replay or Rewind button once and I get, Congraulation Screen.

Hope this helps.
Dave

Setup:__________________

HR20-100 (0x18a) w/BBC's
5LNB AU9-S Slimline Dish, No OTA due to mountains.
No switches
Samsung 52" LCD (LN-T5265F)
Connected via HDMI and Component/YPbPr, (TV has 2 HDMI and 2 Component inputs)
Native ON (480i, 480p, 720p, 1080i)
Audio connected w/optical cable
Panasonic Home Theater System (SA-HT700) 
C-Band Satellite - 1975 thru 2006
Directv since 2006


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

Earl..upon further testing my HR20-100...I have found that I can get the Congratulations screen 100% everytime if I do the following!

#1 tune to channel 498(black screen)

#2 tune to a HD channel...then go back to channel 498(still black screen)

#3 retune to same HD channels once more

#4 then change to channel 498 .......AND BAMMMMM Congratulation screen evertime!!

I have done this test atleast 50 times today and the Congrats screen always appears......BUTTT I will lose the 498 channel......everytime I switch to another channel!!!!!

GO FIGURE


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

Oh....software version 0x18a


----------



## clayface1000 (Apr 18, 2006)

clayface1000 said:


> I had orignally posted yesterday that I didn't think this was a resolution/display compatibility issue, because I have a CRT RPTV which, of course, will display any resolution in its native format and I get a blackscreen on 498 no matter what I do.
> 
> I failed to provide the other necessary data, which is posted below. My apologies for the omission:
> 
> ...


Updated info re my setup --

I climbed up to the roof (not supposed to do that in my condo!) and saw that my multiswitch is, indeed, a Zimwell WB68. I'm also running software version 0x18A.


----------



## drothepuck (Sep 3, 2007)

On 498 I can pause then resume and then i get congrats screen. It is in 1080. But then if i change channels and then go back it's just a black screen. 

Thanks


----------



## fredandbetty (Jan 28, 2007)

HR20-700 All three channels are fine, BBC's installed correctly, Sidecar ,WB68 switch, locals are ok, all come in fine,


BUT

HR20-100S 480 and 481 fine, BBC's installed correctly, but locals are okay Channel 498 Grey screen... ( Made in Mexico )


Double checked all 6 items, DMA - Detroit ( Taylor)


----------



## FightOn! (Sep 23, 2007)

I do not even get channels 480, 481 and 498. I get the message that the channels do not exist. Could this be because I do not have a phone line hooked up to my H20 receiver. I have the B-Band converter and correct satellite.


----------



## GordonT (Apr 17, 2007)

FightOn! said:


> I do not even get channels 480, 481 and 498. I get the message that the channels do not exist. Could this be because I do not have a phone line hooked up to my H20 receiver. I have the B-Band converter and correct satellite.


Do you have your Guide set to Favorites as opposed to All Channels?If so, they won't show up.


----------



## Edwin (Dec 18, 2006)

1) HR20 and H20
2) Yes to both receivers
3) Slimline 
4) No switch. Both straight to the dish.
5) Locals in HD come in fine.
6) My H20 works with all three channels. My HR20-700 works on 480, and 481 but I get a grey screen on 498.
------------

I need the following information:
1) HR20-700
2) Double checked everything.
3) Locals come from Miami.
3b) Please update your profile with your actual city (or post your actual city)


----------



## quickfire (Nov 14, 2003)

ALL test channels are GO on both of my HR20-700 & HR20-100...since tuning to channels 9300 & 9301!!!!!


----------



## chris0 (Jun 25, 2007)

GordonT said:


> Do you have your Guide set to Favorites as opposed to All Channels?If so, they won't show up.


mine is set to Favorites but I can tune the channels directly, i.e. entering 4-8-1 or 4-8-0 on the keypad.

I had a problem getting 481 on one of the tuners for a while. I tried the trick of recording 2 shows and then using 1 tuner at a time to try both channels. When I switched lines on the receivers (not the BBCs, just the lines coming in) I discovered it moved to the other tuner. I went outside and saw that instead of using a barrel connector on one of the lines the install tech had used an old, old pre-existing 2-way splitter to connect the incoming line. I switched it to a barrel connector and problem solved.
*IF YOU ARE HAVING PROBLEMS AND HAVE AN OLD 2 -WAY SPLITTER ANYWHERE IN THE LINE GET RID OF IT!*

now you'll have to excuse me while I go watch me some Dirty Jobs in HD!


----------



## nikescream (Sep 3, 2007)

I called and asked the CSR to remove "expired" HD package and add new HD package and I no longer have the 721 message. Anyone having this issue just give directv a call.


----------



## Ein (Sep 3, 2007)

Regular setup, Slimline and no mutiswitch.

H20 gets all 3. 

HR20-100 only 480 and 481 works, but gray screen with 498.


----------



## HD30TV (Aug 20, 2007)

HD30TV said:


> 1) Yes; HR20-700
> 2) Yes and Yes
> 3) Yes; SlimLine
> 4) Yes; WB68
> ...


I get all test channels as intended now, not sure if need to know that or not.


----------



## Edwin (Dec 18, 2006)

I too must post that I now get channel 498 with the slide that says launching. I had spent the past hour going through all the VOD channels putting things in queue and once I got out it started working.


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

I can record my black channel 498; can even ff and rw through the "black". So, clearly the receiver is getting something or it wouldn't be able to record it. Sounds like it is more that my box won't display MPEG4; but that it actually might be receiving and recording it. Does that give D* any insight into what's going on. I've seen some posts on guys turning native to "on" so it sounds like this could be a display issue for many of us and not a reception issue...


----------



## ethos (Jun 15, 2007)

Too many posts to read so i dont know if it has been brought up before.

Most people say 498 is in 1080i, however mine is a Grey screen in 720p and none of the tricks i have tried have worked. Pause, ff, rw, pause, changing channels to a 1080i source and then back... nothing has worked.


----------



## JLF (Aug 23, 2007)

At this point I would not worry about not seeing 498. Seems as though people who could not see 498 could still see the 2 test channels last night.

Seems like other than install problems the only remaining issue is authorizations (which can be cleared up with a simple phone call or online)

Maybe D* should make a place on the site to just swap HD packages?


----------



## johern (Jan 18, 2007)

JLF said:


> At this point I would not worry about not seeing 498. Seems as though people who could not see 498 could still see the 2 test channels last night.
> 
> Seems like other than install problems the only remaining issue is authorizations (which can be cleared up with a simple phone call or online)
> 
> Maybe D* should make a place on the site to just swap HD packages?


I tend to agree


----------



## MonyMony (Dec 15, 2006)

My HR20 works fine.

My H20 gets 480 but for 481 gets SEARCHING FOR SIGNAL (771). Had same issue with test of 9301 during test window.

The specifics are:

H20-600
Software 0x2038
Multiswitch WB68
Channel 498 works with no issues.
Slimline Dish
Locals work fine (Dish & OTA)


----------



## seern (Jan 13, 2007)

Is 103b broadcasting now? My tp's have all gone to '0'. I was getting weak signals on 9 - 13 and sometimes 14. Never have gotten 498, 480 or 481.


----------



## JLF (Aug 23, 2007)

seern said:


> Is 103b broadcasting now? My tp's have all gone to '0'. I was getting weak signals on 9 - 13 and sometimes 14. Never have gotten 498, 480 or 481.


still 90+


----------



## Zellster (Aug 3, 2007)

1) HR20 and a H20
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended-Installed, no problems
3) Slimline dish installed
4) WB68
5) You can get your locals in HD-Yes
6) No problems on either box. I was away on business so only got to look at this today. 480, 481 & 498 all fine.

Software version x19a

I'm am ready for more HD!


----------



## mlcdorgan (Jan 19, 2007)

mlcdorgan said:


> 1) 2, HR20-700,s
> 2)Yes BBC's connected properly
> 3)AT-9 side car
> 4)WB68 zinwell
> ...


An update from this post, although I missed last nights live air test on 9301 and 9300, today after putting 1 tuner on rec. and then going to 480, ch up to 481 and then typed into remote 498 the slide came up, finally. then without recording I did it again but like I said going to 498 from the 480 and 481 channels makes the slide come up.

Very strange


----------



## Thinker3932 (Apr 12, 2006)

JLF said:


> At this point I would not worry about not seeing 498. Seems as though people who could not see 498 could still see the 2 test channels last night.


How do you conclude that? There was no option for people who got 480/481 but did not get 498,9300,9301. Clearly, some people were not getting 498,9300 & 9301.

I don't have an auth issue. I get 480/481. Don't get 498. Didn't participate in 9300/9301.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

I finally got the slide on 498! I guess this makes up for missing the DHD/NGCHD tests last night...or not.


----------



## vlj9r (Nov 23, 2005)

HR-20
Getting 480, 481 & 498. When I tuned to 498 from 481 I got about a fraction of a second of live tv and then the banner displayed.

Clearwater, FL


----------



## vernonator (Jul 31, 2007)

HR20-100
BBC ver3 installed (show valid on 480/481)
Slimline Dish
WB68 Multi-Switch
Locals NOT offered in HD
Recieved Slide on 498 once - after swapping out BBC v2's. Could not repeat - No channel 498

I tried the channel hopping 72/73 then 498, that worked once - got the slide on 498. Then when I tried it again no-joy. Repeated attempts have all failed
DMA - Des Moines IA


----------



## hahler2 (Sep 19, 2006)

hahler2 said:


> 1) I have an HR20
> 2) B-Band converters are properly installed
> 3) Slimline dish installed
> 4) My multiswitch is wrong. it is a zimwell sam-6806 6x8 multiswitch
> ...


Ok here is an update. I can now get both tuners to display the slideshow. What I have to do is set 1 tuner to recording an HD channel, then tune to 498. Once on 498 I have a black screen. If I hit pause, the slideshow immediately comes up for me. If I change stations when I come back to 498 I will have to hit pause again before it comes up. Please note that I do not have the proper multiswitch and it is still working!


----------



## 218stp (Sep 23, 2007)

1) HR20-700
2) Connected to B-band Converter, WB68 Multiswitch, AU9 Slimline in that order.
3) Baltimore DMA
3b) Pasadena, MD

480/481 pass test. 498 dark. Hope this helps.


----------



## snoman190 (Sep 23, 2007)

I also have the zinwell sam-6806, and I pass the 480, 481, and 498 test channels.


----------



## BruceS (Sep 23, 2006)

I probably don't meet all of your requirements, but here are my equipment and results anyway.

1) HR20-700
2) BBCs connected, no diplextor. OTA is seperate cable
3) AT9 dish
4) No multiswitch
5) No HD locals available yet in my DMA. Use OTA for that.
6) 480 and 481 indicate both odd and even working, but 498 only seems to work on one transponder.

If I tune to 498 and the press channel-down and channel-up, 498 will cycle between grey screen and Congratulations screen.


----------



## Tom Robertson (Nov 15, 2005)

snoman190 said:


> I also have the zinwell sam-6806, and I pass the 480, 481, and 498 test channels.


I would get Sam 6806 replaced. You might pass, but I bet you will have poorer signals.

Cheers,
Tom


----------



## rjc (Jan 26, 2006)

So do any of the guys who have been talking to DirecTV have any updates for those of us that are still having problems getting ch 498?

I still get 480/481 fine with the BBC confirmed working message, but grey screen on 498

I did not get to see the 9300/9301 test last night (in bed before 1AM) go figure!!

I have tried just about all of the tricks mentioned here ....72/73...pausing...FF...etc. and no help

Now my H20 receiver has been working fine with all 3 channels since the get go and still is fine...my problem remains with just both of my HR20...

Any update would be appreciated


----------



## Jestr40 (Jul 23, 2007)

Jestr40 said:


> 1. HR20 - 700
> 
> 2. Yes, I did get searching for sat sig w/ both tuners on the old 499. (I did have to replace one BBC to get them both to work)
> 
> ...


I AM getting channel # 498 with the congrats today. Also my resolution is noe 1080.


----------



## rjc (Jan 26, 2006)

how do you do a service refresh?


----------



## RotoFan07 (Sep 19, 2007)

rjc said:


> So do any of the guys who have been talking to DirecTV have any updates for those of us that are still having problems getting ch 498?
> 
> I still get 480/481 fine with the BBC confirmed working message, but grey screen on 498
> 
> ...


I am in the same boat. H20 works fine on all 3 channels. 498 has sound and everything.

HR20 shows 480 and 481 BBC working, but nothing on 498. Just black screen at 720p.


----------



## rjc (Jan 26, 2006)

RotoFan07 said:


> I am in the same boat. H20 works fine on all 3 channels. 498 has sound and everything.
> 
> HR20 shows 480 and 481 BBC working, but nothing on 498. Just black screen at 720p.


how do you get your locals? do you get them on MPEG2 or MPEG4?


----------



## Hal_2007 (Sep 16, 2007)

I get it. (All the test channels and last nights 9300 & 9301.)

But what I really get is that people were quite upset that they didn't get to see the test broadcasts. Even though, 85% success is a good test. Anything less than 99% for DirecTV will be a disaster. People will burn up the telephone lines to DirecTV trying to get what they paid for. Everyone will want their dish re-aimed by a "highly trained" installer, new switches and B-Band Converters.

What can DirecTV do but offer some freebie movie package, and a long wait in the que. Bye-Bye to the JD Power customer service award.

So even though, I'm ready. IMHO unless, DirecTV gets a high 90% test before the end of September, I don't suspect they will turn on the content till the promised date of 1 Oct (at which point the rest of us will light up their phones).


----------



## RotoFan07 (Sep 19, 2007)

rjc said:


> how do you get your locals? do you get them on MPEG2 or MPEG4?


I get SD locals through D*. HD locals through OTA.

I should note that both TV's are hooked up using HDMI from the receiver. I had read in some other posts that there might be a handshake issue with HDMI, but I don't think that is the case unless it is only with the HR20.


----------



## rjc (Jan 26, 2006)

RotoFan07 said:


> I get SD locals through D*. HD locals through OTA.
> 
> I should note that both TV's are hooked up using HDMI from the receiver. I had read in some other posts that there might be a handshake issue with HDMI, but I don't think that is the case unless it is only with the HR20.


i read somewhere where the issue might be with receivers that are not getting HD locals in MPEG4...thats why I am curious to hear if that is the case or not


----------



## techdimwit (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll give you what info I can but as the name suggests, this isn't my field. All I know is that we were told by the professional installer that we had everything needed for the new channels. Here's what I'm sure of:

HR20-700
5 lnb Slimline
480 - everything's ok
481 - everything's ok
498 - stubbornly grey - no tricks work - nada
*NO* locals in HD (we do get them in SD) - still annoys me that Mankato, MN (pop 35,000) got them before Colorado Springs (pop. 400,000). But I digress...
*NO* OTA
Satellite readings on 103b are in high 60's to high 80's on both tuners. Some CSR at D* told me this is ok, but I'm not sure.
Was sleeping during the 9300-9301 test.

Frankly, I'm tired of worrying this thing. Unless told otherwise, we plan to just wait and see what happens when D* lights up the new channels. If we don't get them we'll get some local satellite company to come in and get things going at our expense as we're tired of D* sending out some guy from Denver who whips in and out and tells us everything's fine.


----------



## clayface1000 (Apr 18, 2006)

clayface1000 said:


> I had orignally posted yesterday that I didn't think this was a resolution/display compatibility issue, because I have a CRT RPTV which, of course, will display any resolution in its native format and I get a blackscreen on 498 no matter what I do.
> 
> I failed to provide the other necessary data, which is posted below. My apologies for the omission:
> 
> ...


Another update to my original post --

My initial followup indicated that I had verified that I was running a Zimwell WB68 switch and software version 0x18A.

Since that time, I can report that I was not able to receive last night's 9300/9301 test, receiving message "721." Although I could not reach tech support last night, this morning I had her remove and re-add my HD package. Although 9300/9301 were gone from the guide, I can say that it resulted in no change whatsoever as far as channel 498 was concerned, that is, I continue to receive a blank screen.

The tech support CSR seemed very knowledgeable about all the issues discussed on this board and said the only thing she could suggest was to send me new BBCs, which I accepted.


----------



## SunrayTVI (Oct 29, 2006)

1. HR20-700
2. Direct feed from 5LNB dish with B-Band convertors
3. Palm Springs DMA
3b. Palm Springs, CA

480/481 pass test. 498 is a grey screen.


----------



## Sing1gniS (Jan 14, 2007)

1) HR20-700
2) BBC's installed
3) AT9 dish
4) WB68
5) No locals in HD Macon, GA
6) 480, 481 are okay, but 498 blank screen


----------



## Runch Machine (Nov 20, 2005)

1) HR20-700
2) Yes...B-Bands installed properly. No Tricks...direct to HR
3) Slimline Dish 
4) Hr20-700 is connected directly to the dish, no additional multiswitch
5) Yes....I can get HD locals
6) 480, 481 are OK but 498 is blank


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

Yesterday I posted that I lost 498 on both HR20s but had it on my H20. 498 came back on the HR20-700, but I never regained it (after several reboots) on my HR20-100.

NR software on the HR20s, HD locals are DNS.

I am sorry that I have posted this to several threads but I really want everything to work, both for D*s sake, and mine!


----------



## grizbear (Aug 9, 2007)

For those of us that that can get 480 & 481, but only the blank screen on 498, and did not have the opportunity to catch the opportunity to view 9300 & 9301, is there any consensus from the data acquired as to what will happen?


1. No Problem, the HD channels will pop right up
2. You’re screwed
3. I’ve got my HD so I don’t care.
4. You are condemned to play remote voodoo for the next two software releases.
5. You will be sent more BBC’s to add to the growing pile of them.
6. Message unclear, consult later...


----------



## mjbehren (Nov 21, 2006)

Very odd issue.  

Works on one HR20-700, but not on the other. Same setup. 



HR20-700.
No B-Bands... SWM5.
AT9.
Grand Rapids, MI.
480/481 ok. Black 498.


Mb


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

I have the following: 

Slimline ka , WB68 cascaded to a WB616 (powered) 

HR20-700 x 3 (no ce)
H20 x 1 (no ce)
HR10-250 x 2
Samsung Dtivo x 1

I have 4 HD dvrs in one room, other hr20 in bedroom
BBC blockers installed on every mp4 receiver. 
all testing will on 480-481. 
498 Black Screen. 

I also have the following signal status:

posted from satellite.us. 

I am only asking this cause I just had all this installed yesterday...Install went very very well. Even got installer to fish some cat5 for me while he was at it preparing for MRV eventually. 

Is got a slimline installed with 3 HR20s, and a 68 cascaded to a 616

Everything appears to be fine except the following.

101 TS 1 95%
110 TS 8 96%
119 TS 22 99%
99 (b) TS 1 NOT AQUIRED ON BOTH
103 (a) TS 1 NOT AQUIRED ON BOTH
103 (b) TS 1 95%

Is anything bad here.
Of course i like many thought TNTHD was bad this morning ...and forgot about Sunday Ticket?

Quick answer will do for right now.

Also i get no slideshow on 498...just black screen???

Thanks so much for any help here. Does everything look stable at this point?

All my OTA is on seperate coax. 

Yes I have six coax coming in on one wall in living room. Yes it all works. Yes its very very cool to have 8 tuners accessable over 4 HDMI inputs. 

Ok back to our scheduled program


----------



## pennstatedan (Aug 29, 2007)

Here are the answers to your requests...

1) HR-20-700
2) BBC's installed professionally...never touched
3) Slimline Dish
4) WB68 Multiswitch
5) We are not offered locals in HD---Johnstown/Altoona market
6) Good response on 480/481...Black screen on 498


Actual city location is State College, PA


----------



## cfetters (Aug 4, 2007)

1) Have H20-100
2) Yes
3) Slimline dish installed
4) No multiswitch.
5) No stopped getting HD locals around 8:30 ET this morning getting standard def channel fine and all other HD channels are working
6) Getting "flashing" searching for satellite message on all three

Cincinnati Ohio


----------



## azarby (Dec 15, 2006)

Earl,

I'm posting thsi for my doughter and son-in-law.

Okay... 
I need some more data collecting....

Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20, H20, H21 HR20
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations)Yes
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed Yes
4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM None
5) You can get your locals in HDYes
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels...Yes 481 does not work
------------

I need the following information:
1) What system you have (with manufacturer code)HR20-100
2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration Confirmed
3) What DMA you are a part of: AKA, what City are you getting your locals from. Phoenix
3b) Please update your profile with your actuall city (or post your actual city)Phoenix
Au9, Hr20-100, Hr10-250

Earl


----------



## ethos (Jun 15, 2007)

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20, H20, H21 HR20
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations)no, defeats diplexor but test good on 480,481
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed Yes
4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM WB68
5) You can get your locals in HDNo
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels...Yes 498 does not work5) You can get your locals in HDNo
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels...Yes 498 does not work

Edit = Add additional info.

I need the following information:
1) What system you have (with manufacturer code) HR20-700
2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration Confirmed
3) What DMA you are a part of: AKA, what City are you getting your locals from. Norfolk locals but no HD locals
3b) Please update your profile with your actual city (or post your actual city)Norfolk


----------



## dirchm0628 (Sep 4, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


HR20-700
B-Band confirmed on 480/481
Slimline
No Multiswitch
Locals not available in Norfolk despite lower DMA's having them
498 just black

Actual City is Chesapeake, Virginia 23322


----------



## shamus46 (Sep 29, 2002)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Okay...
> I need some more data collecting....
> 
> Please post to this thread you meet all of the following:
> ...


HR20-700
B-Band confirmed on 480/481
AT9 
No Multiswitch
Locals not available.
498 just black

Actual City is Chemung, NY 14825


----------



## DCappy (Sep 22, 2007)

1) You have an MPEG-4 ready system... HR20, H20, H21 - HR2-100
2) You have B-Band converters INSTALLED, properly and as recommended... (no tricks to defeat diplextor limitations) - Yes
3) You have an AT9 (SideCar) or Slimline dish installed - Slimline
4) If you have a multiswitch... it is a WB68, WB616, or SWM - No
5) You can get your locals in HD - No, Directv SD, No OTA due to mountains.
6) You are having a problem with one of these three channels... - No
------------

I need the following information:
1) What system you have (with manufacturer code) - HR20-100
2) Your confirmation that you have double checked the 6 things above, and you have that configuration - Yes
3) What DMA you are a part of: AKA, what City are you getting your locals from. DMA #141, Medford, OR
3b) Please update your profile with your actuall city (or post your actual city) - Rogue, OR


----------



## hd_rider (Apr 19, 2007)

HR20-100
B-Band confirmed on 480-481
Slimline
No Multiswitch
Locals not available
498 just black

Actual city is Kechi, KS 67067


----------



## haggis444 (Jan 21, 2004)

Receiver 1:
1) HR20-700
2) BBCs installed correctly
3) AT9
4) WB68
5) Cincinnnati HD and SD locals coming in fine
6) 498/480/481 working fine

Receiver 2:
1) HR20-700
2) BBCs installed correctly
3) AT9
4) WB68
5) Cincinnnati HD and SD locals coming in fine
6) 480/481 working fine 498 is a gray screen

Here's the story with #2...Up until 7:00pm tonight it was working fine on all three channels. After that I moved it in preparation for a new HR20 I am getting on Tuesday (wanted the new one in the basement). I pulled new RG6 cables, crimped ends (point is the cables are fine). I did install a spare set of BBCs that I had on hand and left the old ones in the basement. It is in different ports on my WB68--ports that worked fine with my TiVo. As soon as it booted 498 was gray, and 480/481 were fine. The only changes were in wall cables, multiswitch ports and BBCs. I replaced the new BBCs with the ones I was using in the basement and the problem was still there. Have no way to try new cables and haven't had a chance yet to move the multiswitch ports. One more note, both HR20s were received right after they were launched.


----------



## bt-rtp (Dec 30, 2005)

1.) HR20-700
2.) BBCs installed correctly
3.) Slimline
4.) WB68
5.) Raleigh HD & SD locals all being received via satellite and OTA
6.) 498 - Congratulations message displayed
7.) 480 & 481 - each BBC confirmed working
8.) Native mode off
9.) Only using 720p format


----------



## ncriley (Sep 22, 2007)

1) HR20
2) yes
3) slimline
4) WB68
5) no HD locals in my area
6) get grey screen on 498 but can get the congrats slide by using "pause trick" pausing then fastforwarding brings sound on the slide


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

1) HR20-100
2a) 480 Ok
481 Search for Sat signal
498 ok

2b) 480 ok
481 ok
498 ok
3) St. Louis, Mo DMA, live in Sparta, IL 60 miles SE of St. Louis


----------



## SatNoob (Aug 16, 2007)

HR20-100S

480 works
481 works

498 shows up as grey. Resolution shows 720p. This channel worked yesterday on both tuners, I could see the slide show. Today both tuners show grey screens and no audio.

Whats the deal?


----------



## apace (Feb 1, 2007)

apace said:


> H20-100 all 3 channels good
> 
> HR20-100
> Slimline
> ...


Update 09/25/07 12 PM: Now getting 498 slide w/ audio on both receivers


----------



## Bowtaz3 (Sep 8, 2007)

498 is up for me again with the slide 9300 says not purchased 9301 is discovery HD but doesn't look as clear as channel 76's discovery HD. 480-481 are fine.


----------

